# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part X)



## bessiebenny

*UPDATED JUNE 14th 2009*
- Bryan is selling new Romisen RC-G2 Q5 II. Much brighter!
- 4 new budget flashlights will be reviewed and posted within next week or two. (I hope)

*UPDATED MAY 31st 2009*
- AKOray k109a Review by Wiggle added to list. Thank you!

*UPDATED MAY 26rd 2009*
- New Part 10 thread! (Last thread was getting too long again..)

*UPDATED MAY 23rd 2009*
- I now own a Canon 100mm F2.8 Macro USM lense!
- So I'll be doing more closeup photos of each flashlight.
- Added 4 photos to the *AKOray K-103* review.
- Added 4 photos to the *AKOray K-106* review.

*UPDATED MAY 15th 2009*
- *New Review* - *AKOray K-103 AAA CREE Q5 1-Mode* light.
- It's good. AKOray is definitely making a name for themselves.
- Added new photos for MTE SSC P7 and KD Long Throw 2-mode.


----------------------------


*[Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup]*


Continued from Part 1 , Part 2 , Part 3 , Part 4 , Part 5 , Part 6 , Part 7 , Part 8 , and Part 9. 
FYI - This main initial post carries over. (Except Part 4 that includes many of my older reviews)
But I will try and make sure you don't need to go back over time. (By re-posting them separate)

*[BESSIEBENNY REVIEWS] *

fyi - If it doesn't say "*New* Lightbox", it is the OLD lightbox which is different.

[05 15 2009] *★★★★★*★- AKOray K-103 AAA CREE Q5 1-Mode
[04 25 2009] *★★★★*★★ - MTE SF-22 SSC P7-D-SXO 5-Mode
[03 28 2009] *★★★★★★*- Akoray K-106 3-mode Q5 AA/14500 (Best bang for buck AA flashlight)
[03 15 2009] *★★★★*★★ - Kaidomain 2-Mode HAIII Long Throw Q5
[02 22 2009] *★★★★★*★- planet bike blaze 1W w\ superflash 
[02 18 2009] *★★★*★★★ - TANK007 TK-702 P4
[12 17 2008] *★★★★★*★- KD Buckle V5 HAIII XRT 
[12 10 2008] *★★★★★*★- MTE C2-1 Q5 AA
[11 16 2008] *★★★★★*★- Romisen RC-T6
[08 24 2008] ★★★★★★ - Quick 6 flashlights Impressions
[08 10 2008] *★★*★★★★ - Romisen RC-A8
[06 21 2008] *★★★★★*★- Romisen RC-A3
[06 06 2008] *★★★★★*★- Romisen RC-F4 Q5 Shiningbeam
[05 01 2008] *★★★★★★ *- Romisen RC-I3 
[04 16 2008] *★★★★★*★- Romisen RC-G2 Q5 Shiningbeam
[03 27 2008] *★★★★★★ *- Romisen RC-N3 

*Older Reviews *- Check here and here for now. 


*[REVIEWS POSTED BY OTHER MEMBERS IN THIS THREAD]*

[May 31 2009] AKOray k109a Review by Wiggle
[May 20 2009] Ultrafire A20 Q5 Cree 5-mode RCR by old4570
[May 02 2009] Romisen RC-N3 v SmallSun ZY-C61 by Luau
[Apr 15 2009] *RCR123A Battery Test Roundup* by old4570
[Apr 04 2009] Ultrafire 503B & Trustfire TR-C2 Pics and 503B REVIEW by kramer5150
[Mar 29 2009] Ultrafire WF-502B / 501B by old4570
[Mar 28 2009] AKOray K-106 beam shot comparison by vali
[Mar 18 2009] 2 x 3W Cheap AA Flashlights by nuron
[Mar 13 2009] Ultrafire 602C vs KD Cree Q3 by old4570
[Mar 09 2009] Akoray K-102 / Romisen RC-H3 / MTE C2-1 by copperfox
[Mar 04 2009] SacredFire NF-011 Cree P4-WC by Phill
[Feb 18 2009] Akoray K-102 by Hrvoje
[Feb 18 2009] Romisen RC-A3 by seaside
[Feb 18 2009] Kaidomain 2-Mode HAIII Long Throw R2 (sku:S004798) by skyva 
[Feb 17 2009] Romisen RC-G2 (non-Q5) Review by rockz4532 
[Feb 12 2009] Romisen RC-N3 & Akoray K-102 by vali

- PM me if I missed yours. Some I didn't include as I wasn't sure what light was reviewed or was just a bit too short etc.
- If your review is in the closed thread but you want to update/modify it, just copy your review into this new thread as a new post then PM me.


---------------------------- 

*



PLEASE SEE PART 4 FOR ALL THE REVIEWS THAT ARE NOT LISTED ABOVE. EXCEPT LOW RATED ONES WHICH ARE HERE INSTEAD. 

Click to expand...

* 

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE]*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Won't regret it.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but not bad either.*
*★★★ - It's 'ok' but there's nothing that great about it imo.*
*★★ - Not good. Avoid if if you can coz it's not worth it.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?! Total waste of $$$.*

*Chart Download Links*
High* - http://sharebee.com/67ec17d1 *(Uploaded April 5th 2009)
Low* - http://sharebee.com/94696242 *(Uploaded April 5th 2009)

*[HIGH PERFORMANCE / HIGH RATED LIGHTS]* - *- Link to reviews prior to Romisen RC-T6 are **HERE*







*[LOW RATED, LOW PERFORMANCE or DISCONTINUED]* - *Link to reviews for below lights **HERE*





*NOTE:* Output values are for the near absolute peak while batteries are fully charged at its highest voltage.
Always check the runtime graph if available as you cannot expect all light to maintain such values for very long.


*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights reviewed may yet be shown below. (very outdated now)_


 

 

 


 

 


Submitted by MetalZone

_*[FYI]* _

_- GITD silicone tailcap I mention throughout are all __DX sku 5714__ unless stated otherwise. (Orange ones are not GITD but are same size)_
_- Measurements are using my own DMM and Light Meter in near-identical controlled conditions. (Still assume around plus or minus 10% error)_
_Throw_ = Firing the center of the hotspot directly at the sensor from 1m away using fully charged batteries. (Close to initial peak)
_Lightbox_ = My own cardboard box where I fire light in through a hole and measure the lux reading inside after 1 minute. (no direct light to the sensor)

_*[Output Photos]*_
1. Wall Shot - Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at a white wall from around 40cm away. (F5.0 1/60sec ISO 400)
2. Kitchen - Taken in a near pitch dark room with lights firing at the back corner of my kitchen from around 7m away. (F2.8 1/25 ISO 800)

*[Runtime Graphs]*
Light is shone on to the light meter's sensor from about 1 inch away.
There is a small camera lense in between to collect most of the light.
Current output of the light sensor is measured by my datalogging DMM.
Current output is close to the overal amount of light and not just throw.
So it is relatively comparable with graphs of other lights in my review.
But do take into account that my graphs may have up to 10% of error.

Just an FYI - Any reading of 0.005mA or higher is still quite useable.
It's enough to find a key hole or see stuff in very dark environments.

*[Batteries]*

Some tips/recommendations for some battery types.

RCR123A
Check out Raymond's RCR123A battery test thread.
Also *RCR123A Battery Test Roundup* by old4570.

AA/AAA
If you use the lights very often and recharge often, get high capacity ones.
It should at least cost you about ~$5 for 2 AA or AAA if it's a decent battery.
LSD (Low-Self-Discharge) or 'Ready' batteries are better if you intend it as an emergency light. (Recyko, Eneloop etc)
Coz it holds around 80% of its charge even after not using it for a whole year.
Use a smart charger whenever possible also for best rssults.

*[Glossary]*
*OP Reflector* = Orange Peel reflector. Also called a rough / textured reflector. It helps in smoothing out the beam so there's less of ugly rings or black holes / artifacts. But it results in less throw output.
*EDC* = Every Day Carry light. For most people, it means it fits in their desired jeans/jacket/bag pocket and it's their most often used light. For me, it's a small enough light which fits in my jeans pocket. =)
*Forward clicky* - It's a switch which turns on the light when half-pressed while the light is off. So you can simply tap the switch to light it up without needing to press it fully and turn it on permanently. Good for manual flashing signals and quick usage. It's also called a positive clicky. 
*Reverse clicky* - It's the opposite of above. Generally what everyone would think a normal switch would do. You need to full depress the switch to turn on the light permanently. While on, you can do half presses to turn the light off.
*Throw* - The ability to throw the center hotspot a long way. The intensity or the brightness of the center hotspot determines how far it can light up things. Usually, higher the throw value means smaller the hotspot or a less bright spill. So it may not be as useful for short distances. Flashlights that use smooth reflecters generally have more throw than ones with OP reflector.


*[help~!] [help~!] [help~!]*
I am constantly running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* or *$8* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away ~40 cents per donation which sorta sux.)

All new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any ) 
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

You may instead opt to use my referral id at DX. It doesn't cost you anything which is the best part. =)
To use my id, just add ~r.29749062 directly to the end of any product url address. (without "" of course)
Every ~$1300 spent using my referral id, I get $10. Not a lot but better than nothing I guess. =P

*Donations received:*
crescendopower < JUNE '09 SleepEXE < MAY '09 bensonm < APRIL '09 tommy_tiger66, old4570 < MARCH '09 dp62 < FEBRUARY '09 AndreD, lenny, waddup < NOVEMBER '08 JEFFSR < OCTOBER holeymoley < SEPTEMBER FlemingWak < AUGUST gunnut, PhantomLights, tmlwyb, Dandan, Crescendopower < JULY RafS, ScottM, SteveZ, Rizky ,WarriorZ, kostas, yekimak, JoeBob, smootik, RepoUK < JUNE stinky, Wolf359, alohaluau, johnnyngo, OCDGearhead, Wagen < MAY Wolf359, Centropolis, amdaxiom, t3h, Deks, SPRocketman, Flash25296, Fabio, tip61 < APRIL Wolf359, dudu84, marcus, Pokerstud, wmissen, RecycledElectron, qtaco, fizzy, briiansd, meuge, SportyBen, Raymond < MARCH Schierle, HenryL, Andres(ocau), baconheist, Dougmeister, linterno, anarchocap, saedwards, docian37, violatorjf, MikeSalt, Debbie, Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude < FEBRUARY '08

*I would like to sincerly thank everyone who supported this thread and my reviews. (donation or not)*
*P.S. Every dollar is put forward to purchasing more lights/equipment for this thread and nothing else!*


----------



## radar45

*Ultrfire C1*

Hi, I am thinking of purchasing an Ultrafire C1 from DX but I have noticed there are 4 different versions. Which is the better buy? The first one that I looked at was: Ultrafire C1 Cree R2-WC 5-Mode Memory LED Flashlight (2*CR123A/1*18650) Maximum brightness: 250 lumens (manufacturer rated) SKU 1443. Any advice please?
Regards radar45 
Albany, Western Australia


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Ultrfire C1*

I believe they all have the same drop-in, either Q5 or R2. You won't notice big difference. Just buy the item with most reviews...


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Ultrfire C1*

I got the Ultrafire C1 R2-WC 5-Mode Memory 250-LM LED Flashlight with 2*Assault Crowns (2*CR123A/1*18650) sku 14601 because of its HA-III anti-scratch finish in flat black and stainless assault crown. 

The sku 14443 is 19 cents cheaper but it has no stainless assault crown, it has a more glossy black finish and has no HA-III anti-scratch finish. 

The sku 14601's stainless assault crown can be removed and its supplied plastic flat crown attached so it looks exactly like the sku 14443. Good luck!


----------



## radar45

*Re: Ultrfire C1*

Hi, thanks guys for the reply.
Regards radar45 :ironic:
Albany, Western Australia


----------



## Wiggle

*My AKOray k109a Review (Update: Beamshots vs my other lights)*

*AKOray k109a*

*Build:*

The k109 definitely feels and looks more like a mid-priced light than a $20 USD shipped light. The anodizing is of high quality, possibly the best non-HAIII finish I've seen. Knurling on the body is very cleanly machined and provides a good amount of traction. There are no machining flaws I could see except for one issue, the o-ring slots could be milled deeper than they are . The O-rings seem as if they would tear easily if one were not very careful about keeping some lube on the threads and o-rings. The switch may not be to some peoples liking as it needs a good amount of pressure to activate but it isn't a problem for me, even in a cigar hold it isn't an issue in my opinion. The head of the light actually reminds me a lot of the Fenix L2D/P2D heads in both size and pattern. The only item I'm not crazy about on the build is the clip, its a bit thin and has a small amount of play, it works fine so far but it doesn't feel as solid as I'd like. Tailstanding works great with this light as well.

*User Interface:*

One of the most appealing aspects of this light is the UI which, to my knowledge, cannot be matched by any other light close to this price range. Essentially there are 3 mode slots, each slot can be programmed to 0-100% ramp, SOS and strobe (of which the frequency is selectable, much like the ramping output). The programming is quite simple, the low and high outputs are easy to get, only a medium output can take a couple trys to capture the exact setting you want. There is also mode memory that works well in my testing.

*Performance:*

Output-wise the light is very flexible thanks to the programming but seems to cover practically any range needed. The low output is about 6-8 lumens and the top end is around 150 lumens. Quite surprising is the beam pattern of this small light. The reflector setup looks alot like the one in my Fenix L2D but oddly enough, the beam is much tighter and throws quite far with a bright enough spill to the side. The beam is not the prettiest around with some ringiness present, but doesn't show in normal use.

Battery life on high mode is a little lacking but theres a limit to how long you can pull 150 lumens out of a light that is powered by a 16340 cell. 100% output lasts around 30 minutes and then falls sharply towards a lower setting. The custom "medium" mode of around 60 lumens I programmed lasts almost 2 hours which seemed like a good balance of output and runtime for my needs. I have not yet done a run time test on low, but based on current draw measurements I'd estimate more than 12 hours.

*Mod:*
I've modified the light with a Q4 5B emitter, it was a simple operation to complete. I've included a beamshot below. Please note that it looks dimmer than before a little because the Q4 bin is lower but mainly because I dropped the drive current from 1.1 amps down to 0.7 for the sake of battery life. I like the tint alot more than stock but I think the 5A is just a little more to my taste, probably the increased red in 5A is the difference I see. The beamshot is a slightly different angle and not tripodded but should be good enough.

*Photos/Beamshots:*

Taking beamshot requests. What lights would you like to see compared to this light, which modes in particular etc...












Notes: All beamshots have same exposure and white balance. I aimed all lights at the basket on the table but aim may not be identical. The Solarforce R2 drop-in is running on one cell only, it is a good bit brighter on 2 cells. I also accidentally ran the L2D with alks so it's turbo output is perhaps 15-20 lumens weaker than normal.
*
AKOray k109: Low/Med/High/Q4 Swap at 700mA drive (between old med and high)*
























*
Fenix L2D: Low/High/Turbo*



















*Romisen RC-N3 II Q5: Low/High*













*DX Warm Q2 P60 in Solarforce L2 /w 1 x 18650*








*Solarforce R2 P60 in Solarforce L2 /w 1 x 18650*









*Trustfire TR801 with Q3 5A emitter*


----------



## s.c.

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

I find that the stock tailcap is not only ugly, but too recessed to use. I swapped mine with 14mm black ones that protrude slightly and have more texture. (I have nothing against orange caps, as many of my black fenixes have them). I lose tailstanding ability, but its much easier to operate. I also think it looks much nicer and matches the overall look and feel of the light much better.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Does it have square-cut threads like the K-106? I love them on my 106, it's the first light that doesn't feel like I'm about to crossthread it every time I twist it...


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Thanks for the review. :thumbsup: Seems like a lot of features and performance for $20.

This one's definitely on my short list, along with the Solarforce L2. Got to pace my purchases though, so as to not raise my wife's suspicions that I'm suffering from some kind of disease...


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Fallingwater said:


> Does it have square-cut threads like the K-106? I love them on my 106, it's the first light that doesn't feel like I'm about to crossthread it every time I twist it...



Yep seems to, and I agree it threads really nicely.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



s.c. said:


> I find that the stock tailcap is not only ugly, but too recessed to use. I swapped mine with 14mm black ones that protrude slightly and have more texture. (I have nothing against orange caps, as many of my black fenixes have them). I lose tailstanding ability, but its much easier to operate. I also think it looks much nicer and matches the overall look and feel of the light much better.



I rather like the explosive-detonator look of the stock setup


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Wiggle said:


> Taking beamshot requests. What lights would you like to see compared to this light, which modes in particular etc...



Thanks for the review.
Can you compare the beamshot to *LF3XT* and/or *EX10 R2* if possible?


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Zeruel said:


> Thanks for the review.
> Can you compare the beamshot to *LF3XT* and/or *EX10 R2* if possible?



Probably should have mentioned what I have available first:thinking:

Fenix L2D
Fenix E01
Romisen RC-N3 Q5
Trustfire TR-801 modded to Q3 5A
Solarforce L2/L2M + ext (dropins are Solarforce R2 1 mode, warm Q2 drop-in from DX, MC-E from DX).
I also have MTE P7s modded to direct drive on my bike so outdoor only for that one.


----------



## seaside

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Thanks for cool review.

It would be nice if you can compare beam with that of Fenix L2D, and solarforce L2 w/ R2 1 mode for referense.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Wiggle said:


> Probably should have mentioned what I have available first:thinking:
> 
> Fenix L2D
> Fenix E01
> Romisen RC-N3 Q5
> Trustfire TR-801 modded to Q3 5A
> Solarforce L2/L2M + ext (dropins are Solarforce R2 1 mode, warm Q2 drop-in from DX, MC-E from DX).
> I also have MTE P7s modded to direct drive on my bike so outdoor only for that one.



That's the case, the L2M and L2D please. Thanks.


----------



## vollight

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Thanks for the review of this light. I recently ordered the K106 from DX and received this light by mistake. My initial reaction was to send it back because of the price of the CR123 batteries, but after your review I am not sure. Would I be better of with the AA version? Also, I am having a difficult time programming this light. Can anyone give some advice to a new aspiring flashaholic?


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Nice concise review, thanks for sharing. I kind of like the OEM orange button.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Speaking of button, your L2's button looks like it's suffering from battery vent... looks like it's going to  anytime.


----------



## luckee

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

I just ordered one, Thanks for the review.


----------



## s.c.

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



vollight said:


> Thanks for the review of this light. I recently ordered the K106 from DX and received this light by mistake. My initial reaction was to send it back because of the price of the CR123 batteries, but after your review I am not sure. Would I be better of with the AA version? Also, I am having a difficult time programming this light. Can anyone give some advice to a new aspiring flashaholic?



If you stick with regular batteries, the version you have will be brighter than the 106. The 109 is obviously a little shorter too. Otherwise, they're essentially the same light. Considering the cost compared to the hassle and wait time for a replacement, I'd just keep it and order a 106. I've got a two of each and love them; I find myself carrying one or the other more than my pd20 or lf3xt.

To program. First, turn the light on. Then do 5 rapid soft presses, the light should shut off and then flash once. That one flash indicates you'll be programming the first mode. It will start to ramp up and then go through all the strobe modes. Soft click when you've reached the desired level and then the light will flash twice, indicating you'll be programming the second mode. Repeat the process for the second and third mode. When you're done, make sure you do a full press and turn the light off (a soft press will bring you back to programming the first mode). Be sure to keep it off for a few seconds before using it.


----------



## bltkmt

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Where is this one available?


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



bltkmt said:


> Where is this one available?


KD/DX


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Zeruel said:


> Speaking of button, your L2's button looks like it's suffering from battery vent... looks like it's going to  anytime.



It actually does have some extra air pressure in there, I assembled it quick for that picture (I had the 18650 ext on before) and sometimes air builds up in there somehow and forgot to vent it, no real danger of


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



vollight said:


> Thanks for the review of this light. I recently ordered the K106 from DX and received this light by mistake. My initial reaction was to send it back because of the price of the CR123 batteries, but after your review I am not sure. Would I be better of with the AA version? Also, I am having a difficult time programming this light. Can anyone give some advice to a new aspiring flashaholic?



Like others have said, why not buy both

I got the 109a because it looked more pocketable than the AA version. As well, there is a version on KD that is the same size as the AA version and is also compatible with CR/RCR since it is machined a little wider. The big advantage I see to the AA version is the ability to run it on easy to find cells for emergency use but I decided that the lower brightness and increased size were not worth the trade off for me.

I wonder if the AA/CR compatible light could run 17500 Li-Ion?


----------



## vollight

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



s.c. said:


> If you stick with regular batteries, the version you have will be brighter than the 106. The 109 is obviously a little shorter too. Otherwise, they're essentially the same light. Considering the cost compared to the hassle and wait time for a replacement, I'd just keep it and order a 106. I've got a two of each and love them; I find myself carrying one or the other more than my pd20 or lf3xt.
> 
> To program. First, turn the light on. Then do 5 rapid soft presses, the light should shut off and then flash once. That one flash indicates you'll be programming the first mode. It will start to ramp up and then go through all the strobe modes. Soft click when you've reached the desired level and then the light will flash twice, indicating you'll be programming the second mode. Repeat the process for the second and third mode. When you're done, make sure you do a full press and turn the light off (a soft press will bring you back to programming the first mode). Be sure to keep it off for a few seconds before using it.



Thanks! I got it programmed. :thumbsup: I think I will keep this little light and order the K106. This is my first programmable light.


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

nice review, thanks


----------



## wings

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

I have both the K106 and K109 from DX but my K109 cannot be programmed:mecry:. It is a 6-mode light.


----------



## s.c.

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



wings said:


> I have both the K106 and K109 from DX but my K109 cannot be programmed:mecry:. It is a 6-mode light.



It seems DX 109s are still the older 6 mode while the 106s are the programmable ones (despite the product details). I ordered my programmable 109s from KD.

Just a tip for those that keep that piece of plastic on the clip: I used a lighter to heat up the plastic so that it shrinks and sticks to the clip much better.


----------



## JeffOYB

*DX MTE SSC P7-C 5-Mode: only works when cap is loose!*

I bought my light last winter and it worked great for a few months. Now it'll only work when the end-cap is unscrewed a few turns. 

Anyone know how to fix such a problem?

I think that mine is sku.12060.

It's 5-mode without a memory...I think that's right: I have to click thru a bunch of modes when I turn it on each time. I only use it on brightest mode for night time road bike riding. It's great for this! Perfect flood. Half-hour run time is fine for my commute. I bring spare battery in case.

Thanks, JP


----------



## 1dash1

*Re: DX MTE SSC P7-C 5-Mode: only works when cap is loose!*

JP:

I have an MTE SSC P7, not the P7-C. I haven't had the problem with this light, but I have had it happen (seemingly random) with other lights. Turns out that either the batteries were too long, the spring was too long, or the body was too short. 

Screwing the batteries tight was causing something to misconnect, not sure what was buckling, but something didn't like being squashed. :tinfoil:

Rather than keep track of which batteries were short enough to work, I just clipped the spring a little (making sure that I turned down the clipped end so that it didn't scratch the battery). That solved the problem.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: DX MTE SSC P7-C 5-Mode: only works when cap is loose!*

Try tighten the inside of the tail cap.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: KD buckle light V6 any info?*

I was considering one of those for a while, but the new AKOray k103 Q5 just seems superior to me. The old ones were reasonably well received though.


----------



## exodus125

*Re: KD buckle light V6 any info?*



Wiggle said:


> I was considering one of those for a while, but the new AKOray k103 Q5 just seems superior to me. The old ones were reasonably well received though.



good tip, its half the price to. I wonder how that compares to an ld01 as far as brightness.


----------



## lumenosity

*Re: KD buckle light V6 any info?*

I've got an older v1 or v2 KD Buckle light with a SSC USXOH emitter. Rated for 100+ lumens... probably closer to 80 lumens actual output. It's been on keychain duty for a few months now and is holding up well.

It runs on alkalines, but likes NIMH best. Alkalines give longer runtime, but lower output. NIMH gives full brightness and last for about an hour. If you're looing for a single mode, very bright AAA for good price this one is a good option. If the new one is anything like the older version, it's a nice light.


----------



## Yucca Patrol

*Re: KD buckle light V6 any info?*



Wiggle said:


> . . . . but the new AKOray k103 Q5 just seems superior to me.



On whim I bought the new AKOray 1xAA powered light. It looked much like my D10 and is programmable for such a cheap price.

But as for the buckle light, it looks like a nice find, especially if you like something other than black or olive green anodied such as the red and bright natural aluminum versions.

I don't understand why so many companies do not always offer at least a bright aluminum version of any aluminum flashlight since it would cost LESS?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Help me choose flashlight*

*UPDATE*
- I got a new lense for my camera! Canon 100mm F2.8 MACRO USM.
- Finally, I can take super close up shots of components. =)
- I have around 4 flashlights arriving next week thanks to a forum member at OCAU. 
- Once received, I'll review them before sending them back. Can't wait to get'em!
- Also, I will be ordering one of these soon. Maybe the 70 lumen version. =)

Here are two shots I took quickly of Akoray K-103 Q5 AAA 1-mode.
No lighting and was handheld. Planning to get a mini tripod later on.

- Nice diamond knurlings on the body.






- Positive contact inside the battery tube.





- Switch and switch module.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: KD buckle light V6 any info?*

I've reviewed the Akoray K-103 Q5 1-mode AAA flashlight in my thread. 
It's very good especially if you want a clicky AAA. But it's not perfect.

KD V5 Buckle AAA light imo is better. It just feels more solid, reassuring twisty, HAIII anodizing, tail stands, XRT version has longer runtime.

I assume V6 is no different. But I cannot say until I try it out myself. =)


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*

Wow great macro shots!!


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*

Speaking of the AKOray K-102/103 switch module, I pulled mine apart today to see what's up with it since it's rather vague and mushy. First pulled off the rubber switch cover. Without the boot, it was apparent that the switch on mine was off-center. This may have contributed to the imprecise feel of the switch. The button itself seemed to work fine, and clicked positively. 

The tailcap ring is easier to remove with the boot removed. The switch is a rather floppy affair - it's not rigidly fixed. So I centered it, shot it with some contact cleaner, lubed the o-ring and threads on the tailcap ring while I had it open, and fixed the boot back in its slot in the tailcap ring prior to re-assembly. It feels better now. I am at least more comfortable with the mechanism now that I've had it apart. Securing the switch rigidly would probably be the better, more reliable fix.


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*

Cool images, BB! Looking forward to more. Once you get a nice little tripod, you can really rock 'n' roll. Don't forget the cable release (or electronic remote release as they call 'em these days). When you are shooting 1:1 and greater magnifications, any camera movement whatsoever robs you of image sharpness. Oh, one other thing... turn off your auto focus and focus manually... much more precise and assures that what you want in focus is what will be in focus... depth of focus is precious slim with a 100 macro.. even stopped down. Also, that lens is sharpest when stopped down about 2 to 3 stops from wide open. If you stop down nearly as far as possible, depth of focus continues to increase, but sharpness takes a dive. You probably already know all of this, but just in case you didn't... 

SHow us your stuff man!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*

*boomhauer* - I can confirm mine is the same. It's quite loose as it's not glued nor clipped in. I might put some blutack or fill it up with something to secure it.







*DHart *- Hehe. Thanks for that. btw, I'm a camera buff myself and before getting into flashlights, I used to write reviews of cameras/lenses and even got paid to write photography tutorials for a commercial website. =)

Oh. I also just bought a mini tripod. It's a Giottos U-Pod QU405. 
The shop didn't have the mini ball head in stock so I can't use it yet though. =(

I do have a bigger Giottos MT8351 with MH1301-652C in the mean time to use. But I rather a mini one. =P


----------



## xenonk

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*



bessiebenny said:


> *★★★★★ AKOray K-103 Q5 AAA 1-mode *KD / DX (Posted on May 15th 2009)
> *In Use: *
> - This light only has 1 mode. It's good for some. Not good for others.
> - It also has last-mode memory. But needs to stay off for ~3 seconds.



Wait, what?


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*



bessiebenny said:


> *boomhauer**DHart *- Hehe. Thanks for that. btw, I'm a camera buff myself and before getting into flashlights, I used to write reviews of cameras/lenses and even got paid to write photography tutorials for a commercial website. =)



Ooops... well, I'm just preachin' to the choir, aren't I! 

WOW... those little u.Pod mini pods look great... I could use one of those for some of my table top work. Nice!

I've been using some Kirk ballheads lately and really like 'em! After years and years of using two-axis heads, I FINALLY graduated to CF legs and balls last year! What a wonderful transition... especially for location work. Gitzo Mountaineer GT3540LS w/ Kirk BH-3 BallHead ... sweet.

OK.. back on topic, sorry. (Maybe other Flashaholics might be interested in tripods & ball heads?)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*



xenonk said:


> Wait, what?


 
LOL. I never noticed that and seems no one mentioned it either. =P
I'll get that corrected. (I think that portion came from K-106 review)


*DHart* - Nice tripod you got there. Bit too much (money wise) for my general use. hehe. btw, U.Pod cost me AU$29. Cheap but really solid and well made. (~US$25)


----------



## daribbler

*different color white*

Hi, I just ordered another Romisen RC-N3 for my dad and when I compare the one I have already...the new one looks whiter than mine. Mine gives off a purplish tint. Is there any advantages with one color over another?


----------



## Painful Chafe

*Re: different color white*

I certainly like the less blue tints. The whiter the better, actually more towards the warm side of white is my preference. Take them outside in the dark tonight and look at green(trees, shrubs, etc.) This is where you will see a big difference. The blue/purple tints don't have as much definition or 3 dimension to my eye.


----------



## bessiebenny

*AKOray K-106 3-mode Q5 AA/14500 Review @ Part 9*

- Reposted with some adjustments in the comments and added new macro photos!
** 
*★★★★★★ AKOray K-106 3-mode Q5 AA/14500 *KD / DX (Posted on Mar 28th 2009)
*Throw @ 1m: 680 lux *(1AA NiMh @ 1.4v) *1900 lux *(14500 @ 4.1v) 
*New Lightbox: 210 lux *(1AA NiMh @ 1.41v) *480 lux *(14500 @ 4.1v) 
(Above is only for highest output mode - Low mode results are below)

*First Impressions: *
- It looks and feels like a very nice AA light. Not cheap looking.
- Non-standard features makes it stand out from the crowd.
- My sample says P.D.C 0.7-4.5v DC K-106 on the side. AKOray on the other.

*Build Quality: *
- Deep square threads! Similar to Jetbeam's. Very nice quality. 
- But it came with no lubing. So isn't as smooth as it can be.
- Textured OP aluminium reflector. Same depth as Nitecore D10. But not as narrow.
- Reverse clicky switch. Non-standard size orange rubber clicky. (smaller diameter)
- Double red o-rings for the main battery tube thread. No spares.
- O-rings also in switch.tail module and also infront of glass lense.
- It's not HA-III anodized. Hence outer coat is probne to scratches.
- No ugly anodizing, no sign of any bad soldering. Overall, good finish.
- Comes with a metal side clip. It is easily removable by unscrewing tail.
- Metal clip came with a rubber-sleeve to prevent scratches on the body.
- Excellent quality diamond knurlings in the entire battery tube barrel also.
- It's not slippery although it's not as rough as Nitecore knurlings.
- Light engine pill is easy to unscrew and take out. 
- Switch module is interesting and also worrying. As contacts are not soldered.
- It just relies on a bit of pressure to keep the +ve and -ve contacts in place.
- Nothing is glued at least which makes it a very mod friendly light.
- It's one of the longest slim-type AA flashlights. Could be shorter.

*Light Output:*
- Has a decently round hotspot. Yellowish corona on the outside. 
- Spill is wide and failry bright like most slim AA flashlights.
- Overall, the beam is quite clean and smooth. Nothing that ugly about it.
- As you can see from output results, it's bright with either AA or 14500.
- With 14500, it's very bright. Easily around 200 lumens out the front.
- Low is also very low. On mine, it seems to go down to about 5 lumens.
- But other members have reported as low as 2-3 lumens. Not with mine.

*In Use: *
- Due to the recessed-in clicky, it can tail stand perfectly fine.
- But also due to this, you have to use your finger nail to press it.
- btw, there is NO LANYARD HOLE. This might be a big negative to many.
- Doesn't get hot when using it with AA NiMh. Will try 14500 later.
- This light has 3 modes. All 3 modes are fully programmable also!!
- So you can make it act like a 1 mode by setting it all High or all Low.
- Or make it High-Med-Low. Or High-Strobe-SOS. Or all Strobe etc.
- It also has last-mode memory. But needs to stay off for ~3 seconds.
- I've had quite a play with this and I'll try and explain what I found.

To set it in program mode:
- While light is on, half-press the switch 6 times quickly.

Now it will blink once. This means it's now setting Mode 1.
The light will cycle through what's possible until you set it as per below.

0->100% gradual ramp (bit too fast though)
100% 
slow blink 
fast blink 
slow to fast strobe (gradual ramp in frequency)
SOS

While it's cycling through, once you get to what you want, half-press.
Now it will blink twice. Now setting Mode 2. Half-press again for Mode 3.

At Mode 3, instead of half-pressing to set it, you can just turn it off.
(For the lowest low, you can turn it off before you even see the light)

Then wait at least a good 5 seconds for it to be memorised.
Now you can turn it on with the 3 modes that you've selected.

*Conclusion: *
- Excellent light. BEST AA light you can buy for US$20 as of May 2009.
- If it had HAIII anodizing, I would be praising it even more!


*[Output / Measurements]*
- I measured it many times over with different batteries before logging.
- The high output mode is the initial burst. It drops a bit shortly after.

*Throw @ 1m:*
AA High - 680 lux
14500 High -1900 lux

*New lightbox results:*
AA NiMh Highest - 215 lux (Expect more like ~180 as the max as 210 was with a battery that was fresh off the charger)
AA NiMh Lowest - 7 lux
14500 Highest - 480 lux
14500 Lowest - 7 lux

*Current:* (off the battery)
AA NiMh High - 1.45A
AA NiMh Low - 0.05A
14500 High -1.25A
14500 Low - 0.01A


- Something I found. It seems that it does have some contact issues sometimes.
- As you can see from below results, it depends on how it's screwed on at the time.

Recyko A @ 1.36v - 180 lux
Recyko B @ 1.37v - 160 lux
Recyko C @ 1.38v - 165 lux
enitime A @ 1.36v - 180 lux

Retrying again with same batteries:

Recyko A @ 1.36v - 170 lux
Recyko B @ 1.37v - 185 lux
Recyko C @ 1.38v - 180 lux
enitime A @ 1.36v - 180 lux
enitime A @ 1.42v - 215 lux (fresh off the charger!!)

*[Photos]* 

- Positive contact of pill. Also shows the square threads and double o-ring.





- Tail end with switch pill unscrewed out.





- Switch pill. 





- Close up shot of the indented flat rubber clicky. Due to this, it tail stands without problems.






*[Beam Shots] *
*- *The previous photo I've uploaded was not taken at it's real output.
- So I will retake the kitchen photos and up it here when shot. 

*[Runtime Tests]*
- Initial burst may differ between batteries or how well it's conducting. Higher start means less runtime at end.


----------



## wintermoon

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*

What is exactly lightbox? Is it some form of benchmarking tool?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*



wintermoon said:


> What is exactly lightbox? Is it some form of benchmarking tool?


 
Most of the terms I use is mentioned at my main post. (first post of this thread)

_Lightbox_ = My own cardboard box where I fire light in through a hole and measure the lux reading inside after 1 minute. (no direct light to the sensor)

It basically is used to try and measure the entire output and not just the hotspot in the center. (which Throw value measures)
This value cannot be directly compared to anyone else's lightbox readins as every lightbox is different in size/shape/reflectivity.


----------



## vudoo

*Dead Romisen RC-T6*

Hi All,

I am new to the world of flashlights and would appreciate a bit of advice on how to fix my RC-T6. When I bought it, the flashlight worked fine but died a number of weeks later. After reading a few threads on this forum I have realized that the wires used in manufacturing are poop and that there is a proper way of taking the flashlight apart which I learned the hard way. At the moment I have tried to solder back all the wires but it is still dead.

Questions.
1. Is there a way of testing the wires to make sure I didn't snap any?
2. Where do I buy short pieces if teflon coated wire to replace existing wire? (I live is OZ)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## vudoo

*Re: Dead Romisen RC-T6*

Also, I didn't seem to be able to insert any pics. Do I need to host my pics and then I can add it to my posts?


----------



## JBorneu

*Re: Dead Romisen RC-T6*

1. With a multimeter. Most cheap multimeters have a function to test continuity, if your doesn't, use the (lowest) resistance testing setting. If you don't have a multimeter, you can get one for $10 which will serve you just fine as long as you're not an electrician, and you will find it very useful to have one if you continue this flashlight hobby.

2. I dont know the light you're talking about but can't you just use regular insulated copper wires?

You can get a multimeter and copper wire at any hardware store.


----------



## travelinman

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 9)*

Re: Maratac 9290 Tactical and ITP C7 Tactical

Johnnyfgroove.....The maratac 9290 AA tactical is really a rebranded ITP C7 tactical. I'm 99% certain it's made by Olight. :twothumbs Search this forum for reviews, also goto Shiningbeam.com who sells it with great customer service and super low shipping costs. Ask for Bryan.

It's a great light, I have the C7, with C8 (2xAA) body and the C9 which is 1x rcr123. It is spectacular as an EDC as it fits in a pocket beautifully due to it's slightly rounded shape. The C9 is the best form for an edc as it's slightly shorter.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Dead Romisen RC-T6*



vudoo said:


> Also, I didn't seem to be able to insert any pics. Do I need to host my pics and then I can add it to my posts?


You need to host your pics (800x600 max size) at a site such as Photobucket, then you can insert them into your post.


----------



## seaside

*Re: Dead Romisen RC-T6*

RC-T6 is not the easiest flashlight to repair. I don't think I saw RC-T6 having problem with wires, but it could happen due to the messive wirings with 6 LEDs. If I were you, I would first clean the flashlight with alchol, then start to check switch to see if it works, and then look into circuit to see if there's any part burnt on it.

Your usual copper insulated wire sure is not the best, but it should be ok.


----------



## vudoo

*Re: Dead Romisen RC-T6*



JBorneu said:


> 1. With a multimeter. Most cheap multimeters have a function to test continuity, if your doesn't, use the (lowest) resistance testing setting. If you don't have a multimeter, you can get one for $10 which will serve you just fine as long as you're not an electrician, and you will find it very useful to have one if you continue this flashlight hobby.
> 
> 2. I dont know the light you're talking about but can't you just use regular insulated copper wires?
> 
> You can get a multimeter and copper wire at any hardware store.



I got hold of a multimeter and did test the continuity between the wire starting at the board to the wire end ending at the LED and they are all fine but it still won't work. :thumbsdow


----------



## vudoo

*Re: Dead Romisen RC-T6*



seaside said:


> RC-T6 is not the easiest flashlight to repair. I don't think I saw RC-T6 having problem with wires, but it could happen due to the messive wirings with 6 LEDs. If I were you, I would first clean the flashlight with alchol, then start to check switch to see if it works, and then look into circuit to see if there's any part burnt on it.
> 
> Your usual copper insulated wire sure is not the best, but it should be ok.




What do you mean clean with alcohol? As in cleaning the board with alcohol to get rid of any muck on it? ? Sorry guys, I am all new to this but willing to learn. I will take the switch apart and see if I can check if it works.


----------



## s.c.

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



boomhauer said:


> Speaking of the AKOray K-102/103 switch module, I pulled mine apart today to see what's up with it since it's rather vague and mushy. First pulled off the rubber switch cover. Without the boot, it was apparent that the switch on mine was off-center. This may have contributed to the imprecise feel of the switch. The button itself seemed to work fine, and clicked positively.
> 
> The tailcap ring is easier to remove with the boot removed. The switch is a rather floppy affair - it's not rigidly fixed. So I centered it, shot it with some contact cleaner, lubed the o-ring and threads on the tailcap ring while I had it open, and fixed the boot back in its slot in the tailcap ring prior to re-assembly. It feels better now. I am at least more comfortable with the mechanism now that I've had it apart. Securing the switch rigidly would probably be the better, more reliable fix.





bessiebenny said:


> *boomhauer* - I can confirm mine is the same. It's quite loose as it's not glued nor clipped in. I might put some blutack or fill it up with something to secure it.



Have you guys taken apart the switch any further? I completely disassembled mine and I can't figure out where these tiny bent metal pieces go!


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

s.c. - no, I didn't pull or disassemble the switch. Perhaps bessiebenny could use that fancy new lens to take a pic of the baby's bottom.

Never heard of blu tack before; apparently it's a pliable putty-like eraser. It should work if it's fairly stiff, otherwise I may try a little dab of hot glue in spots to keep the switch aligned.


----------



## lonestar'schwartz

*my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*

First, I am glad a found this forum. I have always had a stange love for flashlights my parents thought it was weird and a phase...still have my 6d mag light that I had to have some 16 years ago...found this forum from a google search on a target brand river rook led light I picked up on clearance...now I don't feel quite so strange and its good to be in group even if I am a weirdo....safty in numbers right! 

Now that's out of the way...the forum lead me to dealextreme and now I have packages showing up at work all the time...thanks....I think...

I purchased a light I found a couple of threads on but no real reviews but I am sort of a noddy at this but I am impressed with this light its the cree xr-e multi-power extreme thrower....it calls for 2 18500's I don't know what those are and couldn't find them so I went with 4 cr123 and it works great....I am not versed in mah and out puts but this seems to push the light well last night I took it out to the driving range on the golf corse and lit up the 75yard marker really well and the 100 yard marker farly well impresive for a hand held light the for its size.....at least to me a newish reborn enthusist....its a light bazooka when I click it on...oh yeah mine is I hope I get the lexicon right a forward clicky...when I click it I think I feel a little recoil....its a super tight beam and I am not sure what practical application this light would have but it sure is fun! Well feel free to ask questions posted this from my cell phone sorry for typo's


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*

Welcome to CPF, Lonestar. Glad to have you aboard. Like I've said before, "we're all Bozo's on this bus". Keep on posting.

Geoff


----------



## Cosmo7809

*Re: my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*

Hey Lonestar and welcome to CPF. You are defiantly not alone on your flashlight obsession.



I do however have one tip..........





Get all your money, lock it up and throw the key in the nearest body of water.


----------



## SleepEXE

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

BessieBenny,

I've been a lurker on CPF for a while now but I feel compelled to write to tell you how much I appreciate the diligent work you have put into reviewing flashlights to help folks like me make informed buying decisions. 

I started out with a few Romisen flashlights a few months ago (RC-N3, RC-F4, and RC-G2) and was so impressed with their performance, build quality and overall value that I've since ordered several more for friends and family. 

Those have led to an ever-growing appetite for bigger performance so I've just recently ordered a Romisen RC-T6 and an Aurora AK-P7-3. I can't wait to see them, particularly the T6 which sounds like a monster light for the money.

Anyway, I wanted to express my appreciation in a more tangible way so Paypal has been sent. Please keep up the fine work!

I can't help but think that the donations you receive amount to a mere pittance in comparison to the amount of time you invest. So I know you must be the type of person who just loves it and who would do it even if folks weren't donating.

But I want to implore you guys that have been thinking about donating but haven't yet done it. Just think about all the money you could have wasted on poor quality flashlights without BessieBenny's reviews. 

Try not to think of all the money you might not have spent had you not read his reviews and salivated over the coolness of a new flashlight :naughty: Think instead about all the joy you have gotten. Walking outdoors at night and plastering a bright beam on the woodline at the end of your property. Or breaking out your killer flashlight on your buddies and blowing them away with it. Or being the hero when the power goes out. 

Now get off your duff and Paypal this guy a few bucks to keep a good thing going.


----------



## lonestar'schwartz

*Re: my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Hey Lonestar and welcome to CPF. You are defiantly not alone on your flashlight obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> I do however have one tip..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get all your money, lock it up and throw the key in the nearest body of water.



Trust me....I am a guy in the usa that is a hardcore carp angler and wine lover my collecting and spending money knows no bounds.....glad I found this forum sobi can justify yet one more hobby....is it wrong that I spent more time on the balconey playing with my new thrower then in the house tonight.....this dx thrower is a laser....laughing while I spot light my car at the end of the street where I was forced to park tonight.......


----------



## lonestar'schwartz

*Re: my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Hey Lonestar and welcome to CPF. You are defiantly not alone on your flashlight obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> I do however have one tip..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get all your mone, lock it up and throw the key in the nearest body of water.



Ha don't worry, I am a guy in the usa that is way in to english style carp fishing talk about being a weirdo stuck in a money pit.....that said just got in from playing with this thrower and I have a sick grin on my face.....its awesome and has no use but I still love it,,,,,and now I want to make it better....still posting frrrrrrom the phone sorrrrry  for the typos


----------



## tedshred

*Trustfire F3 at DX, 3*Cree Q2-WC*

Anybody here own a Trustfire light? This new item over at DX caught my eye, but I can't find any reviews of the Trustfire label lights. Are they that new?

Trustfire F3 3*Cree Q2-WC 3-Mode 600-Lumen Tactical Memory LED Flashlight (1*18650)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24975


----------



## leon2245

*Re: Trustfire F3 at DX, 3*Cree Q2-WC*

Go for it T.S. & let us know how it works. Not like it's too much of a gamble for only $30.


----------



## AusKipper

*Re: my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*



lonestar'schwartz said:


> ...when I click it I think I feel a little recoil....



This is way off on a tangent, but its like when you start up a small angle grinder, you barely feel anything, but when you power up one of the great big angle grinders it really kicks in your hand...

I get the feeling when i start up my Fenix TK40 it should do something like that... 

My TK11 whines like a very quiet little jet fighter, in a way its kinda cool  (and in another more sensible way its a pain in the posterior lol)


----------



## saabluster

*Re: my 1st post, and a short review of DX's super thrower*

:welcome:Glad to have you here Lonestar. Although I assume your CPF name is just a reference to a certain movie I thought on the off chance you are from Tejas you might be interested in our little GTG.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



SleepEXE said:


> BessieBenny,


 
omg. I genuinely thank you for such generous help. 
As you said, I'm only doing it as I like doing it. 
If what I enjoy doing helps others, that's great. 

btw, I think I'll be getting the KD Buckle V6 AAA to review next.
(Kaidomain declined my request for sponsorship/discount. )
So full price it is. Oh well, that's how it is with everyone anyways. =P

I just wish there were more progress in the LED's. I want Cree R5+ bin!


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



bessiebenny said:


> omg. I genuinely thank you for such generous help.
> As you said, I'm only doing it as I like doing it.
> If what I enjoy doing helps others, that's great.
> 
> btw, I think I'll be getting the KD Buckle V6 AAA to review next.
> (Kaidomain declined my request for sponsorship/discount. )
> So full price it is. Oh well, that's how it is with everyone anyways. =P
> 
> I just wish there were more progress in the LED's. I want Cree R5+ bin!



R4;s are out and about , but try and find one ....

I have one Diamond Dragon , from a CPF mem , and Osram is supposedly sending me one to test/play with . 

I just built a SSC P7 - P60 drop in , but the driver I used is very lack luster .
I have drivers + a D-bin SSC P7 on the way ..

So will be building 2 DD P60 drops ins + one more SSC P7 .
Currently I only have 1A drivers and the DD's are rated up to 2A 

+ There are some new LED's set to hit the market the 2nd half of 09 .. Which just might make buying a DD or MC-E or SSC P7 almost pointless ...


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Hi guys... just finished a quick little mod on my K-103 to make the switch a little more to my liking. I wasn't pleased with how far the rubber switch boot protruded from the end of the light, especially as I plan on carrying the light in the side pocket of my Leatherman sheath where it will be subjected to hard use.

Anyway, I took the little red cap off of the switch and trimmed the end of it down flush with the top of the blue stanchion that it sits on. I also installed the rubber boot from underneath the tailcap, which puts it *almost* flush with the end of the light. It won't tailstand, but it's close. If I were to do it again, I'd probably leave a hair more plastic on the outer face of the switch button, as now it's a little difficult to press (which was the complaint with the original K-102), but at least I'm not worried about it breaking off. I can still activate the momentary-on with the pad of my thumb (and I have some pretty fat fingers), but I need to dig my fingernail in there to switch it on or off. If it becomes a problem, I can shove a couple layers of paper in there to bring it back out, but then I run in to the problem of not being able to cycle the switch on and off, because the rubber boot prevents the switch from returning all the way to the "rest" position. This "mod" doesn't improve the tactile response of the switch, but it does make the light a little more pocket-friendly.

Here are a couple of pictures to illustrate what I did. I kind of wish they still made the K-102/3 v.1 tailcap so I wouldn't have to butcher my light like that (and so I could have an orange boot), but what can ya do! 

















Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## Raoul_Duke

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Wiggle said:


> As well, there is a version on KD that is the same size as the AA version and is also compatible with CR/RCR since it is machined a little wider. The big advantage I see to the AA version is the ability to run it on easy to find cells for emergency use but I decided that the lower brightness and increased size were not worth the trade off for me.
> 
> I wonder if the AA/CR compatible light could run 17500 Li-Ion?



Which model is this please?


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*



Raoul_Duke said:


> Which model is this please?


 
I believe that would be the AK-16. If I recall correctly, it was searchable under "PDC" on either KD or DX, but not "AKOray".


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Just received my K-103 from DX... as I mentioned in another thread. For $14 incl. shipping, this is one awesome, little, AAA size light! AKOray has another winner here (along with their great K-106).

Brightness of the K-103 on a 10440 measured in my ceiling bounce test is just a bit brighter than my ConneXion X2 (R2 emitter) running on a 14500! (EV 3.9 vs. EV 3.7). Nice build quality. Nice silent forward clicky. I LIKE it!


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Also, to add a little testimony to this thread, I have to give my undying accolades to the little K-106. I've been EDCing this light with TF 14500s for the better part of 4 months now, and I have to say, I like it every bit as much as I did when I opened the box.

Due to the low price, I showed this light absolutely no mercy, and it spent every single day in my pocket, bashing around with loose change, keys, and my OLFA knife. I've dropped it numerous times, left it on high for extended periods, and dropped it in puddles. It still works exactly the same as it did on day 1. The switch is still as sharp and tactile as ever, and it's still as bright as it ever was. If anyone is worried about the reliability or build quality, worry no more. The only problem I've had with it is the clip, which broke off after being snagged on something that I walked past (it was clipped inside my pocket).

As testimony to its hard-lived life, I'll throw up a couple of shots of it in its current state. I'm quite surprised at how well the anodizing has stood up, all things considered.

I'm currently EDCing a Nitecore D10 R2, and while I do prefer its smoother beam and warmer tint, I'm much more cautious with it, due to its larger footprint on my pocketbook. Despite that, I've already dropped it, putting a noticeable dent (and crack in the anodizing) in the tailsection. I might just have to go back to the Akoray, as I fear what the $80 D10 will look like after a little while!

Anyway, on to the pics!
















I apologise if I'm going off topic or hijacking this thread, but I thought this was somewhat valuable information as to the build quality of this particular light. I've ordered 30+ lights from DX, and the Akoray is among the best I've seen. The only thing that can touch it build-wise are the Romisens, IMHO.

Anyway. Much thanks to BessieBenny and everyone else who takes time to submit their reviews in this thread!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

*MerkurMan* - Nice pics and useful info. ANY information about these non-premium lights is what this thread is all about. So I found your photos and information very useful. =) Seems K-106 is as good as what I thought it was. (Hence I gave it 6 stars)


----------



## DHart

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Nice review, thank you.

I got the K-106 a short while back and was so impressed that I ordered one to give to my best friend and also a K-103 for myself, which arrived today. I LOVE these lights! Now with your review, and as much as I appreciate the K-106, I guess I'm just going to have to bag a K-109 to round out the triad! 

I tried s.c.'s boot mod (14mm boot w/inner post) *thanks, s.c.!* and like the easier access to the switch (and the look of black on the K-106). It's a nice and easy mod to do. Precludes tailstanding, but I have other lights for that.


----------



## kosPap

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

*Tank007 HC-516 Mini-Review (vs the Rexlight 2.0)*

well some time ago I saw this flashlights in DX and it look familiar to my Rexlight 2.0. “hell if it is another Rex incarnation I better try it...” 

Let alone that it features a HAIII natural finish and old timers know about the wait we had to endure to get a similar Rexlight....

So it finally came but it is not the same...i mean it looks and is put together like it, but it is a tab bigger than the Rex.







So in a nutshell...

Cree XR-E P4 LED (mine a bit of bluish)
HAIII Natural Finish (but with blemishes – long lines running the length of the parts)
Single Mode (Rex is 5-mode)
Reverse Clickie (switch is in a single module in difference to the Rex)
Pill is similar to the Rex...the circuit board is house in 2 press fitted parts that form the pill.
OP reflector (a bit tight beam for its size)
Anodized rear threads
Single O-Rings (Rex has 2 on each end)
Laser etched markings but a bit shallow 9rex has white paint)

So you may say this is a so and so light...and indeed cosmetically it maybe. But for the price of $15, you also get about 110-130 lumens (guessimating)

Here is a performance comparison







the big minus is that the light has issues with 14500 Li-Ions...it lights up, it booms above 200 lumens and after 3 seconds it turns-off itself. You can click it on again but the same will happen.

More pics































So do I regret buying it? Not much...I would either be a backup body to my Rexlight or a give-away...In this role is the best for a non-flashaholic...

Bright Simple Durable

YMMV of course, Kostas


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

s.c. - did you ever get your K-103 switch reassembled? If not, I can pull mine and get some pics. I didn't actually pull the switch from the body during the first go-round; I assume it just pulls straight out?


----------



## s.c.

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



boomhauer said:


> s.c. - did you ever get your K-103 switch reassembled? If not, I can pull mine and get some pics. I didn't actually pull the switch from the body during the first go-round; I assume it just pulls straight out?



No, I have yet to put it back together. Yes, it pulls right out, but the pieces that I can't figure out are actually inside the the "cube" portion of the switch (I think). They're very small bent pieces that have rectangular cutouts...they remind me of a miniature nintendo DS. 

It would be greatly appreciated if you could take pics.


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



s.c. said:


> No, I have yet to put it back together. Yes, it pulls right out, but the pieces that I can't figure out are actually inside the the "cube" portion of the switch (I think). They're very small bent pieces that have rectangular cutouts...they remind me of a miniature nintendo DS.
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated if you could take pics.


 
Sure, here you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## underconstruction

*akoray k-106 or AK-16?*

I am torn between the two for a camping light. Any suggestions as to which way to go?


----------



## s.c.

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



boomhauer said:


> Sure, here you go. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the effort, but what I really need is a pic once you pop off the white part from the black part. Please don't do it if you don't feel comfortable, though a good reason to do so is to gently stretch the spring that sits inside for a clickier clicky.

edit: Actually, nevermind...I seem to have lost that very spring since the last time I messed around with the light. I'm just going to order another one and use this one for parts. Thanks.


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



s.c. said:


> Thanks for the effort, but what I really need is a pic once you pop off the white part from the black part. Please don't do it if you don't feel comfortable, though a good reason to do so is to gently stretch the spring that sits inside for a clickier clicky.
> 
> edit: Actually, nevermind...I seem to have lost that very spring since the last time I messed around with the light. I'm just going to order another one and use this one for parts. Thanks.


 
Let me know if you find it, and I'll pull mine apart. I'm comfortable as long as it doesn't "sproing" when disassembled.


----------



## Brian5

*WOW! I can't believe it . . .*

So my Romisen RC N3 finally came in the mail today and ... WOW! For a $17 light this thing is amazing. I'm almost tempted to sell my E1B and just keep the RC N3. I don't know if it's just my eyes but I can't see a major difference between the 2. I just went outside and they both light up pretty much the same.


----------



## GTSECC

*What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

Been thing about getting a few cheaper ones to stash permanently in places like glove boxes.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

You'd probably be better served with using a more reliable light for long term storage. No specific need for CR123's either, AA Lithium primaries have a longer shelf life anyhow.

Headlamp is also a good idea for a glovebox. It's hard working in the engine compartment with one hand tied up, or mouthing a greasy light.


----------



## rmteo

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

DX SKU 19464 - $10.78 shipped. For more info:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227172


----------



## Brian5

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

Romisen RC N3


----------



## s.c.

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

I agree. If you're only going to keep one light in a car, it should definitely be a headlamp. 

To keep things on topic, my current cheap cr123 light is the akoray 109. If you need something right away from a US vendor, the RC-C3 from shiningbeam.com is nice.

edit: how could i forget the rc-n3?! the two-stage from shiningbeam is very nice for the price.


----------



## radu1976

*Re: WOW! I can't believe it . . .*

Well , I have sold both my expensive NITECORE EXTREME and JET I PRO R2 once I got the ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5 from shiningbeam - which is supposed to be 30% brighter than the DX edition - and I don't regret at all !


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: WOW! I can't believe it . . .*

Its a good light for sure, that in many ways goes toe to toe with more costly lights. IMHO Romisen should make a 17670 version


----------



## upriver

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

I can definitely see how a headlight would be useful.

Which is why I got the Nite Ize headband:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MF2ZLU/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I got mine for $6 at Meijer (equivilant to Wallmart for you non-midwesterners).

It will only fit smaller lights, width-wise. I tried Fenix L2D and it worked, and I'd guess something like P2D size would also work. Obviously no larger tactical lights like TK11.

The product isn't perfect, and yes it is nicer to have the light in the middle of your head. However, this allows you to choose the light you like and make it a headlight when necessary.


----------



## mikekoz

*Re: WOW! I can't believe it . . .*



kramer5150 said:


> Its a good light for sure, that in many ways goes toe to toe with more costly lights. IMHO Romisen should make a 17670 version


 
Romisen does make good inexpensive lights. You should try the RC-K4. It uses an 18650 and is awesome!!

Mike


----------



## BurlyEd

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*

UltraFire A30 or UltraFire A40 will easily take protected calls, UltraFire WF-602C only has room for unprotected calls and does not have o-rings at lense. None of these are useful with a CR123a primary. Romisen RC-N3 is the only good cheap lite that I have used that works fine with a CR123a primary - it also can use 2 AAs.
A30 modes are med>low>high>crap, without memory. 
A40 modes are high>med>low>crap, with memory,
AKOray K-109A is another good candidate, but the A30 is my favorite in this category.
SmallSun ZY-C60 is $8.99 and bright - but mine was flakey. I gave it away.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: My AKOray k109a Review*

Beamshots now up, didn't have a good white wall but these should show the beam profiles pretty well I think. I've got a Q4 5B on the way for the AKOray, should make an excellent light almost perfect  As you can see in the beamshots, the AKOray low is quite low, certainly lower than the Fenix L2D low of 10-12 lumens. Oh and those walls are supposed to be green, before someone thinks all the tints look too green.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*



GTSECC said:


> Been thing about getting a few cheaper ones to stash permanently in places like glove boxes.


The RC-N3 would be a good choice for that.

I have a 2xAA 1 watt Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme in the glove box and a 2xAA Rebel MagLED in the drivers side door pocket with Energizer lithium AAs installed in them (with spare sets of batteries in the glove box).

I considered going the 1xCR123A route but in the end went with the AA format. AAs are easier to find when away from home than CR123A cells.


----------



## DHart

*Re: What are some of the least expensive single CR123 lights available?*



Black Rose said:


> The RC-N3 would be a good choice for that.



Especially so since the light runs on lithium primary CR123, or 16340 Li-Ion, and with the extension tube, the N3 can run on two AA's (Lithium, NiMH, or Alkaline). Good to keep some lithium primaries in CR123 and Energizer L-91 AA's, with the light and extension tube, in the car. Then you've got two excellent options for powering the light and a lot of horsepower in a very small package. The RC-N3 Q5 is a light I think everyone would appreciate owning. An outstanding choice for about $23.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

My updated review was merged with this thread and my link in sig should now point to it.


----------



## lightbug

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Romisen RC-G2 Q5 Vs. RC-G2 *II *Q5


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



lightbug said:


> Romisen RC-G2 Q5 Vs. RC-G2 *II *Q5


:thumbsup::twothumbs:rock:


----------



## GTSECC

*single battery light costs: AAA $15 AA $50 ?? why so much?*

Lots of super awsome $15 AAA lights.
AA lights seem to me would cost about the same, yet cost 3 or more times that of AAA lights.
Why?


----------



## Solstice

*Re: single battery light costs: AAA $15 AA $50 ?? why so much?*

Simple answer: Because people buy them.

I think psychologically, a AAA light is a "keychain light" that has more limited brightness and runtime due to the inherent limitations of the AAA cell (although these lights have certainly come a LONG way).

A AA based light can now be more powerful and have a repectable runtime, and has the advantages of using the one cell that has the most chemistries available in that form factor. The capacity is more than twice that of a AAA cell, but AA's are generally found at the exact same cost per cell. All of this leads consumers to view a AA based light as more of a "real" light, and hence, they are priced accordingly to what people will pay.

That said, you can find some perfectly decent $20 AA lights out there, as well as $40+ AAA based lights.


----------



## Badbeams3

*Re: single battery light costs: AAA $15 AA $50 ?? why so much?*

Oh, I think you can find some nice simple AA light for for about the same. Or you can find some AAA lights for around $50 as well


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Just make sure the Single Cr123A runs Primaries . [ If thats what you want ] 

Ultrafire 602C and A20 Don't , OK mine don't .


----------



## Retral

*Re: single battery light costs: AAA $15 AA $50 ?? why so much?*

Check this light out.. 3 programmable modes (AA) + Q5 emitter... for about $20:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607

The description is wrong, dunno how it still is, people have been getting the 3 programmable mode version of this for months.


----------



## highseas

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

BessieBenny, thank you very much for your very nice review of Akoray AA. I have the older, 6-mode version, and just ordered a 3-mode programmable version. Can't wait!

I have two quick questions which I hope you (and/or others) could answer:

1. is it safe to turn it on *continuously* on high? i notice that it gets warm (using 14500). Would it damage the light at all?

2 could you or someone else tell me how to make sense of "lux"? how do they compare to lumens? I think you mentioned that on high, Akoray AA is about 200 lumens.

3. Finally, if you have the time, I and probably many others would appreciate runtime graphs with AA and 14500 batteries. I would be interested in knowing how long the lowest low will last in particular. My very unscientific and unsystematic observation is that with mine, the low with AA is about 8 hours, and with 14500 it's about 14 hours (remember, though, mine is the older 6-mode, not the 3-mode programmable). Just FYI.

Thanks again, and I hope you and others are enjoying your Akoray as much as I am.


----------



## rmteo

*Re: DX X2000 focusable P4 - beamshots - stay away from this*

If you have one of these with the sliding head, replace the metal ring/clip with a 20mm O-ring (DX sku 5678) and it will be much smoother in operation and less likely to move on its own.


----------



## Painkiller1009

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I figure I'll post this here also since there is alot of traffic on this thread and users with this light.

Well I just got my AKOray 103 in today and its not working right.
When I throw in a duracell AAA it doesn't light up at all, and with 10440 cell it just barely lights up.
I put the 10440s on the charger before using so they should be charged all the way (dont have a meter). The duracells are brand new.
When I mean barely light up I mean just a little. So little that you can look into the led itself.
Any thoughts?

BTW the 109a that I also received is working great.


----------



## djslik

*Akoray K-106 Questions*

I just got my Akoray K-106 in today and I have a couple of questions.
1. It didn't come with an O-ring so what size O-ring does it take?
2. I want to take the clip off and use it as a shotgun light so how exactly 
do I take off the clip.


----------



## sirhc

*UltraFire U4-MCU Cree Q5-WC Module*

Just received my new UltraFire U4-MCU from DX.

Initially it didn’t work (a common DX problem it seems) but after a bit of fiddling it fired up and now works perfectly and gives an excellent beam. The DX envelope and box had been ripped open and then crudely taped up again, probably by some impatient Customs inspector, and the AAA battery holder was missing one of its vital spring connectors, so it’s now useless but that’s OK, I wasn’t really planning on using it anyway. I wouldn’t be surprised if my spring is lying on the floor somewhere in the Customs office.

However, it’s a very nicely made light, but the factory assembly is not very thorough, so the first step with all of these Chinese lights seems to be to unscrew everything, clean off excess lube, clean all screw threads, then reassemble everything carefully. A bit of a nuisance, but not a major problem considering the cheap price.

In my case, the problem was with the LED drop-in module. The reflector is machined out of an aluminium cylinder and the driver and LED are pressed into the base. There is a brass rivet through the black plastic base that serves as the positive contact. I think something in the base wasn’t making contact because when I pressed firmly on the base, there was a little “click” and the base moved down very slightly and that solved the problem.










I would like to disassemble the module to check that everything is OK inside, but I can’t see how to, apart from levering the plastic plug out with a sharp point which could easily destroy it, so I’m wondering if anyone else has encountered one of these modules and is there a way to pull it apart without damaging it that I’m missing?


----------



## MetalZone

*Re: Akoray K-106 Questions*

2. Making it a shotgun light sounds like a bad idea. Since it changes modes with the clicky, the recoil would cause it to change modes with each shot fired. You need a single mode light.


----------



## Retral

*Re: Akoray K-106 Questions*



MetalZone said:


> the recoil would cause it to change modes with each shot fired. You need a single mode light.



Would? Probably not. Could? Possibly. I don't think a clicky has enough mass to gain the inertia you'd require to overcome the spring in the clicky.

Plus, I think if anything would be hard on the light it'd be the battery taking the brunt of the force like it would.

BTW: People use clickies on long guns all the time. I've never heard of one being modeswitched by recoil.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Akoray K-106 Questions*



Retral said:


> Would? Probably not. Could? Possibly. I don't think a clicky has enough mass to gain the inertia you'd require to overcome the spring in the clicky.
> 
> Plus, I think if anything would be hard on the light it'd be the battery taking the brunt of the force like it would.



I doubt the recoil would 'click' the clicky, but the battery moving could momentarily cause it to break contact causing the light to change modes, which I suspect is what he meant.


----------



## recDNA

*Re: Akoray K-106 Questions*

I'm a newbie so I hope you don't mind a question: Is there a good, very bright (more than 200 lumens), rechargeable led flashlight (that won't overcharge and damage the battery - I want to leave it on the charger) AND...here's the kicker...can be focused to narrow beam and flood?


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Customs or Post / Some one there likes my stuff too much , cos it just aint making it to me ...

Looks like some one has five finger discounted my Solarforce L2 body ! 

I hope they get swine flue !


----------



## djslik

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I'll put it through it's paces with a couple hundred shells. I currently have the Romisen RC-G2 on there and no problems whatsoever. I'll post back with an update if it does either change modes or fails in some way shape or form. But the first question is still unanswered, I don't have any o-rings on mine and it doesn't stay screwed on very well without them.


----------



## Chao

*My KD buckle V6 (1AAA) runtime*

I got my KD buckle V6 (70 lumens version) yesterday, and quickly did the runtime test.
It is regulated with just using alkaline battery:thumbsup: this is good, but the runtime is too short.






Buckle V6 uses XP-E LED, the beam is very smooth, throw is also nice (825 lux at 1 meter).





This is the side-by-side comparison with Fenix L0D Q4


----------



## Illum

*Re: My KD buckle V6 (1AAA) runtime*

25 minutes...not bad for an AAA light using anything other than a 5mm LED. Probably moderate losses through the driver:thinking:
regulation looks good though


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: Ultrfire C1*



FLT MEDIC said:


> I got the Ultrafire C1 ... because of its HA-III anti-scratch finish...



Can anybody confirm this as real anodization? I am thinking about getting one and will probably get the one above, but I'd like to know if anybody else has tested the finish. Thanks =)


----------



## divine

*Re: My KD buckle V6 (1AAA) runtime*

It looks like you might get longer runtime with a NiMh.

I'm surprised at how well regulated it is, and it has a nice beam from the XP-E.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Ultrfire C1*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> Can anybody confirm this as real anodization? I am thinking about getting one and will probably get the one above, but I'd like to know if anybody else has tested the finish. Thanks =)



What do you think it is? 

There aren't any real surprises on DX.


----------



## FlashCrazy

*Re: My KD buckle V6 (1AAA) runtime*

Very good regulation for an alkaline AAA. Most single AAA lights that are high powered will go out of regulation in the first few minutes when using an alkaline. Try a NiMH if you have one, like divine mentioned, it should be better.


----------



## Illum

*Re: My KD buckle V6 (1AAA) runtime*

the XP-E's die size is significantly smaller than the XR-Es [or event XR-Cs] so collimation should be much easier


----------



## funkychateau

*Akoray Cree K-103 Beamshot Question*

I read with interest Bessiebenny's short review of the K-103, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2953714&postcount=323. 

I already own both the K-102 and K-106 (and like them a lot), but would be very interested in the K-103 for increased output in AAA format.

But the beamshots don't really tell me how bright it appears, without a reference. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how the output appears side-by-side to a Streamlight MicroStream, using alkaline batteries in each. I own the Microstream, and it's probably my favorite AAA pocket light at present. If this one is substantially brighter, I'll have to go and get one.


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I don't have a Microstream, but I do have both a Stylus Pro and a K-103 that I could compare. I'm not sure how the two Streamlights stack up, but if it would be any help, I could snap off a couple of beamshots tonight.


----------



## funkychateau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



MerkurMan said:


> I don't have a Microstream, but I do have both a Stylus Pro and a K-103 that I could compare. I'm not sure how the two Streamlights stack up, but if it would be any help, I could snap off a couple of beamshots tonight.


 
I also have a stylus pro, and there doesn't seem to be much difference in output as long as the battery in the microstream is fresh. The stylus pro holds its output much longer.

Yes, that would be a very useful comparison, stylus pro vs Akoray K-103 (alkaline AAAs in both).


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: UltraFire U4-MCU Cree Q5-WC Module*



sirhc said:


> Just received my new UltraFire U4-MCU from DX.
> 
> Initially it didn’t work (a common DX problem it seems) but after a bit of fiddling it fired up and now works perfectly and gives an excellent beam. The DX envelope and box had been ripped open and then crudely taped up again, probably by some impatient Customs inspector, and the AAA battery holder was missing one of its vital spring connectors, so it’s now useless but that’s OK, I wasn’t really planning on using it anyway. I wouldn’t be surprised if my spring is lying on the floor somewhere in the Customs office.
> 
> However, it’s a very nicely made light, but the factory assembly is not very thorough, so the first step with all of these Chinese lights seems to be to unscrew everything, clean off excess lube, clean all screw threads, then reassemble everything carefully. A bit of a nuisance, but not a major problem considering the cheap price.
> 
> In my case, the problem was with the LED drop-in module. The reflector is machined out of an aluminium cylinder and the driver and LED are pressed into the base. There is a brass rivet through the black plastic base that serves as the positive contact. I think something in the base wasn’t making contact because when I pressed firmly on the base, there was a little “click” and the base moved down very slightly and that solved the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to disassemble the module to check that everything is OK inside, but I can’t see how to, apart from levering the plastic plug out with a sharp point which could easily destroy it, so I’m wondering if anyone else has encountered one of these modules and is there a way to pull it apart without damaging it that I’m missing?




that pill looks completely different that the one pictured on the DX site...





I do not know how to take apart the -pill on your light.


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



funkychateau said:


> I also have a stylus pro, and there doesn't seem to be much difference in output as long as the battery in the microstream is fresh. The stylus pro holds its output much longer.
> 
> Yes, that would be a very useful comparison, stylus pro vs Akoray K-103 (alkaline AAAs in both).



I didn't realize this until I got home, but I don't have any fresh AAA alkalines!  I also don't have any large, unobstructed walls in my house that aren't constantly lit (bright streetlights + opaque curtains = free nightlights in every room!). So, I did a little finagling. The first picture is a comparison of both lights, with the K-103 running on a 900mah Soshine NiMH @ 1.247v and the Stylus Pro running on the Energizer alkalines (03-2015 date) that came with it. I just picked up the light yesterday to replace my old Stylus Pro that "grew legs" at work (grr), so the batteries are fresh.

The second set of pictures are taken on Manual mode with the same exposure settings, and just to be fair, I took one of the Energizers out of the SP and put it in the K-103. To be honest, though, I couldn't notice any difference in brightness between the two batteries in the K-103.

Direct comparison -- K-103 left, Stylus Pro right. Excuse my finger, which partially obstructed the K-103's spill at 4 o'clock:










Stylus Pro:
1/40 sec f2.8










K-103:
1/40 sec f2.8










Size comparison:










Overall, the K-103 is much, much brighter. The spot is only a little higher in intensity than the SP, but it is about twice the size. The spill, while still brighter, is smaller than the SP's. One advantage that the SP has over the Akoray is beam quality. A very nicely focused spot gently transitioning to a smooth, even spill. The Akoray has a very noticeable dark ring around the spot, which itself is slightly asymmetrical. Tint on the Akoray is cooler than the SP.

I know these aren't the greatest beamshots in the world, but I hope they get you a little closer to making a decision!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

*UPDATE*
- Big thanks to Thrawn @ OCAU for sending me 4 flashlights to review! :thumbsup:

1. Eastward YJ-18WA Q5 18650
2. TANK007 TK-701 SSC AAA
3. Small Sun ZY-C60 RCR
4. C30 RC123

I will review them in the upcoming days/weeks and post it here as usual. =)

--

*UPDATE #2*
- Some quick lightbox results.
- As you can see from C30's focusable light's results, my lightbox isn't perfect.
- It does not capture or measure every light that the light emits out.
- But still, it does give an indication of how bright it lights up inside my lightbox.

1. Eastward YJ-18WA Q5 18650 
Lightbox - High 620 lux , Low 120 lux

2. TANK007 TK-701 SSC AAA
Lightbox - 230 lux 10440 (But after 3-5 seconds, drops instantly to around 50 lux - some form of protection?)
Lightbox - 115 lux AAA

3. Small Sun ZY-C60 RCR 
Lightbox - 510 lux 

4. C30 RC123
Lightbox - 195 lux (wide) 120 lux (throw)
(reflectivity difference within the box)


----------



## sirhc

*Re: UltraFire U4-MCU Cree Q5-WC Module*



kramer5150 said:


> that pill looks completely different that the one pictured on the DX site... I do not know how to take apart the -pill on your light.


 Thanks for your reply. I’m suspecting this all-in-one press-fit design might be a cost cutting measure. So if it dies, don’t try to repair it, just buy a new flashlight ... a bit of the old “planned obsolescence” perhaps?:sigh:


----------



## kosPap

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



bessiebenny said:


> *UPDATE*
> - Big thanks to Thrawn @ OCAU for sending me 4 flashlights to review! \
> 
> 1. Eastward YJ-18WA Q5 18650
> 2. TANK007 TK-701 SSC AAA
> 3. Small Sun ZY-C60 RCR


 
BSBN could yuo do me a favor checking if the LED pill can me replaced with a brass P60 drop-in pill? (the MXPower flashlight that seems similar does!)

for reference see...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227342

TNX Kostas


----------



## funkychateau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



MerkurMan said:


> I didn't realize this until I got home, but I don't have any fresh AAA alkalines!  I also don't have any large, unobstructed walls in my house that aren't constantly lit (bright streetlights + opaque curtains = free nightlights in every room!). So, I did a little finagling. The first picture is a comparison of both lights, with the K-103 running on a 900mah Soshine NiMH @ 1.247v and the Stylus Pro running on the Energizer alkalines (03-2015 date) that came with it. I just picked up the light yesterday to replace my old Stylus Pro that "grew legs" at work (grr), so the batteries are fresh.
> 
> Overall, the K-103 is much, much brighter. The spot is only a little higher in intensity than the SP, but it is about twice the size. The spill, while still brighter, is smaller than the SP's. One advantage that the SP has over the Akoray is beam quality. A very nicely focused spot gently transitioning to a smooth, even spill. The Akoray has a very noticeable dark ring around the spot, which itself is slightly asymmetrical. Tint on the Akoray is cooler than the SP.
> 
> I know these aren't the greatest beamshots in the world, but I hope they get you a little closer to making a decision!


 
Looks good to me. I think I'll buy one!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I am getting ready to buy these from DX:

1. K-103 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23994

2. K-106 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607

3. 2 10440s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.974

4. 2 14500s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.975

5. Charger http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4151

I need some final recommendations before I buy. Can I do better? Should I buy protected batteries instead? Are there better lights and charger for the same price? What else should I buy? Thanks.


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> I am getting ready to buy these from DX:
> 
> 1. K-103 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23994
> 
> 2. K-106 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607
> 
> 3. 2 10440s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.974
> 
> 4. 2 14500s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.975
> 
> 5. Charger http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4151
> 
> I need some final recommendations before I buy. Can I do better? Should I buy protected batteries instead? Are there better lights and charger for the same price? What else should I buy? Thanks.


 
As for the AKOrays themselves, I would get them from Kaidomain only because there the K-103 is advertised as a Q5 and the K-106 is a simpler 3-mode.

I paid a couple more bucks for charger sku.973, which is basically a WF-138 set up for 10440/14500. The charger seems to work perfectly and supplies low-current appropriate for the smaller cells.

Although protection is not possible with the 10440s, I think it's worthwhile for the 14500 cells. I got the Trustfires about a buck more.

JMO. Hope this helps.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

DX advertises the K-106 as a 6-mode, but they are actually shipping the 3-mode model.


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Black Rose said:


> DX advertises the K-106 as a 6-mode, but they are actually shipping the 3-mode model.


I'm not surprised, and don't have much faith in either KD or DX specs anyway. 

One nice thing about the AKOrays is that they say "0.7 - 4.5V" right on the barrel. Now that I believe.

On the subject of AKOrays, I found a couple Ebay dealers who claim to be selling K-_105_, 10440 multi-mode lights for around $20. Never seen or heard of them before.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> I am getting ready to buy these from DX:
> 
> 1. K-103 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23994
> 
> 2. K-106 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607
> 
> 3. 2 10440s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.974
> 
> 4. 2 14500s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.975
> 
> 5. Charger http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4151
> 
> I need some final recommendations before I buy. Can I do better? Should I buy protected batteries instead? Are there better lights and charger for the same price? What else should I buy? Thanks.


 
I just received essentially the same goods from KD, except I got protected 14500s. The AKOray flashlights are an amazing value, seemingly as well made as my Fenix and Jetbeam lights. The 106 needs the 14500s to perform, but the 103 is quite bright on alkalines too. Runtimes for both lights are very good as well. Be sure to heat the plastic tubing on the pocket clips on both lights or they'll fall off the first time you use them.

Can you do better for anywhere near the same dollars? Don't think so at this time. Frankly, if these were 3x as expensive, they'd be getting even better reviews.

Wondering if anybody has done runtimes on these two lights with lithium primaries?


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



boomhauer said:


> As for the AKOrays themselves, I would get them from Kaidomain only because there the K-103 is advertised as a Q5 and the K-106 is a simpler 3-mode.
> 
> I paid a couple more bucks for charger sku.973, which is basically a WF-138 set up for 10440/14500. The charger seems to work perfectly and supplies low-current appropriate for the smaller cells.
> 
> Although protection is not possible with the 10440s, I think it's worthwhile for the 14500 cells. I got the Trustfires about a buck more.
> 
> JMO. Hope this helps.



Thanks. I couldn't find the charger and batteries you mentioned. Can you provide links?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: Ultrfire C1*



LukeA said:


> What do you think it is?
> 
> There aren't any real surprises on DX.




lol just checking


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> Thanks. I couldn't find the charger and batteries you mentioned. Can you provide links?


Sure. Here's the charger: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.973

and the cells: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3435

I'm not saying these are the best options, but this is a budget thread and I'm satisfied with these items so far. For a 10440/14500 charger in this price range, general consensus seemed to suggest either the Ultrafire or a Nano - which I understand is now discontinued.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



boomhauer said:


> Sure. Here's the charger: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.973
> 
> and the cells: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3435
> 
> I'm not saying these are the best options, but this is a budget thread and I'm satisfied with these items so far. For a 10440/14500 charger in this price range, general consensus seemed to suggest either the Ultrafire or a Nano - which I understand is now discontinued.



Thanks. Ordered those and a K-106 from DX.


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Another vote for Trustfire blue or black label cells (protected versions in 14500s)... from what I've read (test results), they seem to be superior to Ultrafire li-ions.


----------



## cuttingedge

*UltraFire RL-2088*

I recently purchased the UltraFire RL-2088 off of Ebay. The light has the 6 Die Osram emitter. Before I bought the light I asked the seller, Harry, to provide some beamshots. Since then he has posted on his Ebay site. The one shot at the building he said was about 300 meters. I am relatively new to the flashlight world, but I was impressed with his shots.
I was hoping that someone that already has the light would post some information about their experience with it.


----------



## Nake

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I received two of the new KD buckle lights with the XP-E today, a red one and a natural, both high power. The red one is a 3 tone, the 3 segments a different shade, but not too offensive. The natural is grey with even anno, nice.

I put them in my integrating milk carton light box and with a NiMH both showed 60lm. With a 10440, 115lm.

The beam isn't bad with a smooth reflector, looks like my P100C2.


----------



## kiwicrunch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Has anyone had experience with the Fetin brand?

This look interesting to me and is available on DX and KD: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24977

1AA, 3 light levels, and a beam that I think I'd like for a fairly similar hotspot and spill (at least from what I could make out on the DX site).

http://www.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_24977_1.jpg


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Nake said:


> I received two of the new KD buckle lights with the XP-E today, a red one and a natural, both high power. The red one is a 3 tone, the 3 segments a different shade, but not too offensive. The natural is grey with even anno, nice.
> 
> I put them in my integrating milk carton light box and with a NiMH both showed 60lm. With a 10440, 115lm.
> 
> The beam isn't bad with a smooth reflector, looks like my P100C2.



Can you provide a link? Tiny light with single mode -- it might be what I need for my wallet.


----------



## jawnn

*Romisen 3 x CREE 500 Lumens!*

is there any info on this flash light? 
*Romisen 3 x CREE 500 Lumens! LED flashlight 4 x CR123 powered*

http://store.advancedmart.com/ro3xcrledfl4.html

can these batterys be used in place of the 123A lithium ion??
http://store.advancedmart.com/tidsi11mahni.html

http://store.advancedmart.com/ticsi50mahni.html


----------



## Nake

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> Can you provide a link? Tiny light with single mode -- it might be what I need for my wallet.


 
I would say a little bulky for a wallet, but maybe you have a BIG wallet. 

http://kaidomain.com/SearchResult.aspx?SearchKey=buckle v6&CategoryId=-1&SiteId=1


----------



## Cosmo7809

*Re: Romisen 3 x CREE 500 Lumens!*

I suggest you invest that 100$ into something else .... (better flashlight company)


As far as the batteries go... No, those are all 3 completely different sizes.


----------



## DocD

*Re: Romisen 3 x CREE 500 Lumens!*

i got this about 1 year ago for 40 dollars from DX it's a good light very bright very fast strobe with 2 levels of light and eats CR123 batteries

But defo not worth a $100 dollars there is so much more you can buy for that just keep looking the answer will come:thumbsup: 
DocD


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Nake said:


> I would say a little bulky for a wallet, but maybe you have a BIG wallet.
> 
> http://kaidomain.com/SearchResult.aspx?SearchKey=buckle v6&CategoryId=-1&SiteId=1



Thanks. It appears that they have 2 versions of this light -- 110 lumens and 70 lumens. I currently have a Tank007 in my wallet. I don't think this light is bigger than the Tank. Now only if someone with a Microstream would do a comparison.


----------



## csshih

*Re: Romisen 3 x CREE 500 Lumens!*

Try the Solarforce L950m.. it's 88$.. roughly 100$ including batteries and a charger.. see my reviews for more info.


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



kiwicrunch said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Fetin brand?
> 
> This look interesting to me and is available on DX and KD: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24977
> 
> 1AA, 3 light levels, and a beam that I think I'd like for a fairly similar hotspot and spill (at least from what I could make out on the DX site).
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_24977_1.jpg



I know it's a cheap copy of Fenix, but I couldn't resist ordering one. The ability of choosing a lo-mid-high mode group with no strobe was appealing to me, especially for a DX light. It's currently en route, so when I get it I'll post some thoughts.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Romisen 3 x CREE 500 Lumens!*



csshih said:


> Try the Solarforce L950m.. it's 88$.. roughly 100$ including batteries and a charger.. see my reviews for more info.




x2... a P7 solarforce 18650-based design would be $$$ better spent.


----------



## mmbeller191

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Cutting Edge,
AFAIK the HKelvis spot on EBAY was the first to offer the RL-2088, so you will prob be one of the first to get it. Most are waiting till it hits DX to see what they will price it at. So now the responsibility of informing the masses falls on you. Post beamshots when you get it please. Especially useful would be any comparisons you could make to any P7 or MC-E flashlights you may have access to. If you really want to go above and beyond, make arrangements with GMAN for him to put it in his high tech lumens meter. Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------



## recDNA

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



MerkurMan said:


> I know it's a cheap copy of Fenix, but I couldn't resist ordering one. The ability of choosing a lo-mid-high mode group with no strobe was appealing to me, especially for a DX light. It's currently en route, so when I get it I'll post some thoughts.


 

Speaking of cheap knock-offs, anybody ever try a Trustfire P7-F1 SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen Memory LED Rechargeable Flashlight with AC Charger ?


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Ultrafire 502B now comes with XPE-WC R2 . [ DX ] 

Ive ordered the drop in ... 

oo:


----------



## oronocova

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I just saw the new XPE drop in. I'm unfamiliar with the XPE. It looks -a lot- smaller, should it give a tighter beam? DX's beam shots as usual don't tell much of a story.


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



oronocova said:


> I just saw the new XPE drop in. I'm unfamiliar with the XPE. It looks -a lot- smaller, should it give a tighter beam? DX's beam shots as usual don't tell much of a story.



I'll post some results when I get it ... 

I said no more R2's , I just couldn't pass it bye . 

Then I went to KD and saw some nice lights ... 

Just called the 008 





This one is the Lanshi ... Looks nice though ... 





I do like the MX , 3 Mode / still with the strobe though :tired:


----------



## phantom23

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



oronocova said:


> It looks -a lot- smaller, should it give a tighter beam? DX's beam shots as usual don't tell much of a story.


Size doesn't matter, beam profile does. It has so different beam that it won't focus properly in XR-E reflectors, emitter must be below reflector (and waste light) to get acceptable focus and similar throw.


----------



## Casebrius

*AAA Value from DX*

I recently saw a thread with an Akoray AA light that was a good value from DX. Is there any AAA DX light that is great value too?


----------



## DHart

*Re: AAA Value from DX*



Casebrius said:


> I recently saw a thread with an Akoray AA light that was a good value from DX. Is there any AAA DX light that is great value too?



Oh yes, the AKOray K-103 is an awesome little single mode AAA light with Q4 WC emitter, nice beam, that runs on 10440 as well as alkaline, lithium, and NiMh AAAs. Nice protruding forward clicky with momentary and silent switch, great build quality excellent threads, o-rings, yadayada... really cool light for $14 including shipping! Brightness on par with the Surefire CREE L1 on high!

AKOray K-103


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: AAA Value from DX*



DHart said:


> Oh yes, the AKOray K-103 is an awesome little single mode AAA light with Q4 WC emitter, nice beam, that runs on 10440 as well as alkaline, lithium, and NiMh AAAs. Nice protruding forward clicky with momentary and silent switch, great build quality excellent threads, o-rings, yadayada... really cool light for $14 including shipping! Brightness on par with the Surefire CREE L1 on high!
> 
> AKOray K-103


 
Hey DHart, I recall reading somewhere that the K-103 is not much brighter on 10440 than with primary cells. Not that it would necessarily be a bad thing, but is this your experience?


----------



## cuttingedge

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Membeller191. Thanks for the response. I have never done beam shots so maybe this will be my first.
I thought it might come today but didn't. Hopefully first of next week. I do not have a P7light, but do have Dereelight MC-E for comparison.
I'll try and put some pictures up when it arrives.


----------



## DHart

*Re: AAA Value from DX*



boomhauer said:


> Hey DHart, I recall reading somewhere that the K-103 is not much brighter on 10440 than with primary cells. Not that it would necessarily be a bad thing, but is this your experience?



boomhauer... here are my output measurements via ceiling bounce:

K-103 

10440 EV 4.0
L92 EV 3.6
Eneloop NiMH EV 3.4

A difference of 1 EV represents a doubling or halving of output,
so 4.0 is 40% brighter than 3.6 and 60% brighter than 3.4.


----------



## recDNA

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



cuttingedge said:


> Membeller191. Thanks for the response. I have never done beam shots so maybe this will be my first.
> I thought it might come today but didn't. Hopefully first of next week. I do not have a P7light, but do have Dereelight MC-E for comparison.
> I'll try and put some pictures up when it arrives.


 

There are some great bargains discussed here I'd love to try but I cannot use Paypal - only VISA. DX and others I've tried do not take VISA. Long story but absolutely no chance I'd EVER try Paypal. Any place that has these flashlights that takes VISA?


----------



## blackdragonx1186

*UltreFire WF-1300L*

i searched here for this light and found nothing. has anyone ever used or seen this before? looks like it could have potential with more cells and more importantly much better heatsinking.

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ul...-1300lumen-3mode-flashlightfs1300-p-1239.html


----------



## guiri

*Re: UltreFire WF-1300L*

That's a fat little sucker. Like a little pig dammit. I like the fat body rather than the long slim bodies. They look horrible. You're right, another set of three batteries would be cool.


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: AAA Value from DX*



DHart said:


> boomhauer... here are my output measurements via ceiling bounce:
> 
> K-106
> 
> 10440 EV 4.0
> L92 EV 3.6
> Eneloop NiMH EV 3.4
> 
> A difference of 1 EV represents a doubling or halving of output,
> so 4.0 is 40% brighter than 3.6 and 60% brighter than 3.4.


Well that seems significant enough, thanks. I know you mean K-103. I already own a K-102, and I like diversity in my lights, but the K-103 seems enough of an upgrade to warrant (in typical twisted flashaholic fashion) a new purchase.


----------



## Glenn7

*Re: UltreFire WF-1300L*



blackdragonx1186 said:


> i searched here for this light and found nothing. has anyone ever used or seen this before? looks like it could have potential with more cells and more importantly much better heatsinking.
> 
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ul...-1300lumen-3mode-flashlightfs1300-p-1239.html



punch in WF-1300L into kai.......
or TH-1300L in DX and u will find them  now i wil probably get smacked for posting this :mecry: but everybody has to start some where - breach! breach! breach! crappy advertising - mods can remove this if they want


----------



## DHart

*Re: AAA Value from DX*



boomhauer said:


> Well that seems significant enough, thanks. I know you mean K-103. I already own a K-102, and I like diversity in my lights, but the K-103 seems enough of an upgrade to warrant (in typical twisted flashaholic fashion) a new purchase.



Ooops, you're right, I meant K-103! Yes, it's a really nice light for the money!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



recDNA said:


> There are some great bargains discussed here I'd love to try but I cannot use Paypal - only VISA. DX and others I've tried do not take VISA. Long story but absolutely no chance I'd EVER try Paypal. Any place that has these flashlights that takes VISA?


 
You don't need an account with Paypal to use VISA with them to pay DX or any other site. 
Just wondering why no paypal? It's quite reputable and safe imo. It's owned by Ebay.


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

DX and KD Ultrafire A20 = Counterfeit Ultrafire 
Ultrafire does not make a A20 . 
 So how bout that ! 

Question begs then , is everything counterfeit ?


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



old4570 said:


> DX and KD Ultrafire A20 = Counterfeit Ultrafire
> Ultrafire does not make a A20 .
> So how bout that !
> 
> Question begs then , is everything counterfeit ?



It's a moot point for me. I wouldn't buy anything from DX out of brand loyalty, and I've always had an image of all their ****fire lights coming from the same factory, with the brand names being shared out between them. Trustfire, Ultrafire, it's like the Pepsi challange. I must admit the idea of the Chinese counterfeiting budget Chinese lights tickles me. 

That's not meant as a put-down, as I've yet to be dissapointed with the value for money I get from DX. It's just that I've never placed any significance on those brand names - I only go by individual flashlight reviews.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Just got an Ultrafire C2, typeIII finish. I am using it as a mod host. It currently has a little flicker, but I think thats from my crappy solder-job. Its a nice host though. romisen-like feel, but with a better anodize. Here are some pics...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Forgot to order 10440s batteries on my last order. What's the best 10440s batteries I can from DX? Link is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> Forgot to order 10440s batteries on my last order. What's the best 10440s batteries I can from DX? Link is appreciated. Thanks.



I think they only sell one type, so it's an easy decision. I'd give you the sku number but DX won't load for me at the moment.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Zatoichi said:


> I think they only sell one type, so it's an easy decision. I'd give you the sku number but DX won't load for me at the moment.


Use https:// 

sku.974 however they are not protected but then most to all are not.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Flashfirstask?later said:


> Use https://


Always do, it won't load.


----------



## TaranScorp

*Need help finding replacement clickie*

I own a UltraFire MCU-WF-1000L which has High Low and Strobe and the clickie switch is failing. You have to turn the end cap just right to get it to work. Can anyone recommend a replacement clickie switch and places to purchace?

Thanks


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Just loaded for me using https


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Black Rose said:


> Just loaded for me using https



Sorry, I didn't read the post properly. I assumed it was another intermittent problem due to having one PC set up as a proxy to share my connection. Thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Mini-pig FTW


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Used with care and using a trusted charger I find no problems with non protected Li-Ions.

MUST not let them over discharge!!!!


----------



## stevenhyde

*1st post/light/problem*

got my romisen rc-h3 q5 from shining beam about a week ago. took about 3 days to fl. paid around 2pm left usps around 7pm. awesome.

came with a lanyard, no battery.
totally impressed with the light works great out of the box. alot smaller than i imagined. brighter than i imagined too.

put in some duracell rewrapped rayovac hybrids. the ones from walmart with the charger. made in china. (had some of the japanese duracell eneloops at WM too, but i needed a charger as well and i cant afford a 40$charger yet.)

problem #1 is the switch. earlier today stopped working totally. tried a few times. nothing. then it did. later works when pushed or clicked and held down, but as soon as you let go, clicked or not. it doesnt work. so i can use the light momentary, but thats it..
someone else had the same light/problem and nothing was mentioned of free replacement, only buying another switch from shiningbeam. they have for the g2 which is also aa. i was going to email and ask if it would work w my light but problem #2 comes up.

problem#2 me. i dont really need this light.keep it or not?? the usable throw is really only like 30 ft for me. if im outside throwing light i decided after using this, i may as well go for a spear or dbs.

i think im going to get rid of this. get #1 a <50 lumen maybe keychain light for upclose work, maps, walking in the house. the like.

#2maybe an 18650 or 2xcr123 light. based on the rc-h3 and its 100 (i think im recalling correctly)lumens im thinking in the 150-250lumen range for walks. camping. blinding people. flood beam. majority use light.hopefully pocket carry to replace the proabably trash rc-h3.

and #3 spear hopefully but maybe dbs. 
im going to fill out the flashlight choice help form in the next 2 posts in case anyone wants to offer advice.

i know i have alot of wierd ?s not like one simple one, but any advice would be helpful. love the forum. lurked and read for weeks and weeks. finally have something to add. thanks for all the help i know ill get.
-hyde


----------



## stevenhyde

*Re: 1st post/light/problem*

light#1
What do you intend to use this light for?
map reading, walking in house, small confined spaces which dont need alot of light.

buying online
under 20
under 4"
probably aa or aaa 
<60 lumens i assume
Throw (distance)----------------------|-------x---------------Flood/close-up
Runtime:1-2 hours
hopefully rear foward clickie but maybe twist
if not keychain maybe a clip. 





light #2
walks with the dogs, camping. blinding people, majority useage light
buying online under 60$
under 5.5"
18650 maybe 2x123
150-250lumens
1.5-2 hrs
flood beam pattern
rear foward clickie
waterproof 8-10feet
im open to multiple modes on both lights.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: 1st post/light/problem*

These Romisens are known to have small issues like you are talking about. And 90% of the time, it is because they need something tightened up in them. 

Make sure the tail cap spring board is screwed tight. Take a paper clip and stick the ends in the small holes and twist clockwise.

Do the same with the emitter board as well. See if that helps any...

As far as getting another light......I'd look into the Sunlite 8w, JetBeam Raptor, Tiablo A10, Spear, DBS, and even the RX-1.......if you want a decent thrower.

BTW, you have a budget for this new light you want to get?

And,:welcome:


----------



## stevenhyde

*Re: 1st post/light/problem*

tried the romisen with both emitter and clickie loosened and tightened. (circlip pliers)no difference. 
about the thrower. im going to get either a dbs or spear when the time is right. as of now. im looking for a more floody light. maybe 2 modes. high of over 200lumens. low of under 50. easy to use. 18650. rear foward clickie. hopefully bezel down clip and no twisty ui stuff. under 50$. thanks for the welcome. i love this place.


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Need help finding replacement clickie*

well, some pics would be usefull...

1st. are yuo sure the switch is culprit..to check pout the batts in and link the batt butt to the body butt. LOL

2nd...check if the switch retaining ring inside the tailcap is properly tight (for a mystereriou reason whne you tighten the tailcap TOO much it usually loosens)

do you see two circular recesses on the switch retaining ring? use nedle nose liers to screw unscrew them

3rd do you have a multimeter or any other way (some wire battery and a bulb) to check if the switch itself is the culprit? does it always turs on or off? 

4th if you have a soldering iron or access to one, shop for switches at the flashlight DIY section of Kaidomain.com and dealextreme.com

(sorry for assuming zero flashlight tinkering knowledge...)

good luck, kostas


----------



## stevenhyde

*Re: Need help finding replacement clickie*

what pictures would you like? i can try to get some on here.
i have no clue what youre saying in #1
#2 ive tried w the switch retaining ring fully tight, loosened 1/4 turn, loosened 1/2 turn. no change.
#3 i have a multimeter, but dont know how to check the switch. where to put the leads or the correct setting for my meter?
thanks for your help.

in response to my other ?s im thinking of getting the jetbeam jet-III pro either st or ultra. not sure yet. with its multi modes, i can have an under 20lumen readin light and a high powered one in the same light. meaning i could skip the keychain light, and carry just the jet in my pocket. any advice or suggestions on that would be helpful too...from anyone.



kosPap said:


> well, some pics would be usefull...
> 
> 1st. are yuo sure the switch is culprit..to check pout the batts in and link the batt butt to the body butt. LOL
> 
> 2nd...check if the switch retaining ring inside the tailcap is properly tight (for a mystereriou reason whne you tighten the tailcap TOO much it usually loosens)
> 
> do you see two circular recesses on the switch retaining ring? use nedle nose liers to screw unscrew them
> 
> 3rd do you have a multimeter or any other way (some wire battery and a bulb) to check if the switch itself is the culprit? does it always turs on or off?
> 
> 4th if you have a soldering iron or access to one, shop for switches at the flashlight DIY section of Kaidomain.com and dealextreme.com
> 
> (sorry for assuming zero flashlight tinkering knowledge...)
> 
> good luck, kostas


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Questions about Ultrafire WF-501B*

Hi,
since i am not completely satisfied with the output of my ultrafire wf-501b (and my ultrafire c1 also), i am trying to find a solution for that...

But my first problem is, how do disassemble the wf-501b, next question would be maybe a cheap driver or shall i just dd it? I already tried searching, but my questions were not fully yet answered, especially the ones for disassembling.

best regards lovecpf


----------



## pmoore

*Re: Questions about Ultrafire WF-501B*

Are you saying that the top head will not unscrew? If so, you may need a little heat, or freeze it. Then depending on your budget, you can order a solarforce R2 drop-in. Others are offered here on the forums.


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: Questions about Ultrafire WF-501B*



pmoore said:


> Are you saying that the top head will not unscrew? If so, you may need a little heat, or freeze it. Then depending on your budget, you can order a solarforce R2 drop-in. Others are offered here on the forums.



My problem is that i don't see any opportunity to get the M60-drop-in out of the head....Only direction is forward through the glass, but i don't know how to get the glass out...???


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Questions about Ultrafire WF-501B*

Which DX SKU numbers are you referring to? DX has several of each host model. I cant make a recommendation until I know exactly which model you have.

:thumbsup:

FWIW, I am using my 501B with a DIY module....
3-modes 1400/700/140
Q5-WC emitter on a 16mm board from shiningbeam.
DX: OP reflector.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I've updated my review with shots of the k109 modded to Q4 5B for those interested in that kind of thing.


----------



## parkschr

*What do you think - UltraFire RL-2088?*

I was just curious as to how everyone feels about the UltraFire RL-2088? I have only seen I write up on this light. I am currently looking at the M2X, Legion II, and this light. It claims to have more output than the M2X and the Legion II. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## old4570

*Re: Questions about Ultrafire WF-501B*


----------



## nanotech17

*Re: What do you think - UltraFire RL-2088?*

looks nice but was thinking on the heatsink reliability for that small package.


----------



## Tora

*Re: What do you think - UltraFire RL-2088?*

I have one on the way. I posted a distant shot from the seller. My thread is UltraFire RL-2088 / Raptor enroute.


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: Questions about Ultrafire WF-501B*



old4570 said:


>



Thats what i've been looking for...Thx  The thread seemed to be stuck...I can't actually tell the dx sku since i can't reach dx...but since i got it now, the problem is solved.


----------



## parkschr

*Re: What do you think - UltraFire RL-2088?*

The beam shots were too blurry for me. I am trying to decide if I should get a Legion II, M2XC4, or the UltraFire.


----------



## Tora

*Re: What do you think - UltraFire RL-2088?*

There is only one shot of the UltraFire - the one you were concerned with. It was from the seller - I haven't received mine yet - I shall have beam shots up in another week or so.


----------



## davegLED

*Help me choose - narrowed choice to 2 lights*

I have a Fenix LD10 with OP reflector - my first real torch.

I'm about to buy my first Li-ion torch to step up the ladder. I want something brighter with better throw but still small enough to EDC. I don't want to spend loads of $$$ with my first step into Li-ions.

The torch is for general use around the garden, walking at night, finding firewood at night, spotting animals. I want an all around torch - nice throw but not a really tight beam as this would be no good for walking.

I have two choices and just need someone to sway me one way or the other::twothumbs

MTE SSC P7 C-Bin 900-Lumen 2-Mode LED Flashlight (1*18650)
Very popular but more of a flood than I would like.







EastwardYJ YJ-XGR2 Waterproof Cree R2-WC 2-Mode 250-Lumen (1*18650)
Not so popular, more of a gamble but looks nice.





This one looks very tasty :devil: - a great thrower but too tight a spot for my needs:

UniqueFire HS-802 Cree R2-WC 2-Mode 230-Lumen





So, what would you get?

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## The Dane

*Ultrafire WF-008 impressions*

I'we had this light for almost 3 days and let me say this; I'm impressed :twothumbs

I cant wait for something like this in MC-E or SSC7!
If/when it comes I'll be like a pig in poop 

The hotspot nails all I have: SSC7, 5xXR-E, the lot and only let go when i lid My 35W HID.

I can imagine this as a rifle light, perfect aming light when alligned with the sights/scope. Perfect point and click "soft" ware.

Runtime @2hrs on a 2600mA 18650. OK in my book.


----------



## the_moth

*Re: Help me choose - narrowed choice to 2 lights*

I have the Eastward light and the HS-802....and the MC-E equivalent to the P7 MTE light, but in 8 mode, M3-2.

I highly recommend the MTE M3-2, it's a great area light with enough range to illuminate a 50x100ft yard very well. With the extra modes, you get HI, MED, and LOW. Med is great for most uses.

The Eastward is the brightest light I've bought on DX, about the same (visibly) to my Tiable A9. It's a great value. BUT, it's a tight beam. There is enough spill for your use, but in my opinion, based on your specs, I'd suggest the MTE lights, either P7 or MC-E. Not sure about the driver (or lack of) on the 2 mode version MTE's, but the 8 mode is BRIGHT on HI.

The HS-802 is interesting, it has a tiny, pinpoint hotspot, but actually has enough spill to light up a decent sized area on long throws. It's pretty heavy and long though. Much more than the MTE. My favorite all around light is the Eastward R2 you noted, but it is a thrower...excellent for spotting animals. 

I found a variation of the HS802 that uses a P7 LED with that super deep reflector in OP...very imressive. Throws excellent, with typical quad-core LED floodlight characteristics. Problem is the light is a misfit, the seller only had a few, and they were supposed to be equipped with MC-E leds....then the switch failed. If they can get this light working right, it will be the best all around light for throw and flood. I lit up oak tress at 200 yards! Not too mention the rest of the field.

Moth


----------



## GTSECC

*Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

I love the single CR123 battery format.

I have a NiteCore EX and I love it.

I think I want to get some single CR123 battery lights for gifts, but I do not want to spend $60. 

It looks like there are some pretty good lights out there. I have looked at dealextreme and bessiebennies reviews until my back hurts and head is spinning. Is there a no brainer stand out in this group of budget lights?


----------



## SilentK

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

i use battery station cells. i think they are like $1.50 or something like that. i just buy $80 worth at a single time and i am good for a while.


----------



## GTSECC

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*



SilentK said:


> i use battery station cells. i think they are like $1.50 or something like that. i just buy $80 worth at a single time and i am good for a while.



Flashlights, not batteries.
I am sorry if it was not clear in my post.
I always worry about how to phrase things here, sorry.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

I would heavily recommend AGAINST giving CR123 lights for gifts. The first time the person has to change the battery and sees the $10-$15 price tag for a 2-pack of cells, the light will immediately be tossed into the back of the sock drawer and never used again.

For gift lights, stick with common power sources such as AA or AAA. 

If you want the light to be EDC, go with 1xAA or 1xAAA. If the light is so big that it does not comfortably fit in a pocket or on a keychain, it will not be carried, and therefore not be used and appreciated.

Furthermore, for gift lights, they have to be VERY simple to use. More than two modes will greatly confuse all but moderately tech savvy users.


----------



## rmteo

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

DX sku 19464, $10.78 - UltraFire WF-602C Cree Q2-WC 5-Mode 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Strap (1*CR123A)

See here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227172


----------



## SilentK

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*



GTSECC said:


> Flashlights, not batteries.
> I am sorry if it was not clear in my post.
> I always worry about how to phrase things here, sorry.



Ugh. not your fault. i like to skim alot. so i picked up maybe 7 or so words, and i assumed you had a nitecore and needed cheap cells for it.  you dont need to worry about the way you phrase things, you need to worry about people like me that can make you question what you said in the first place.


----------



## GTSECC

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*



rmteo said:


> DX sku 19464, $10.78 - UltraFire WF-602C Cree Q2-WC 5-Mode 150-Lumen LED Flashlight with Strap (1*CR123A)
> 
> See here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227172


Just bought 3.
And, I will give folks some batteries also so they don't flip out! Good thinking. Hopefully these folks are pretty tech savy and can deal with wierd batteries and order over the net or something.

So, btw, any good online battery places now? Years ago I ordered 20 CR123's. They were light blue. They worked fine. SHould I add batteries to the dealextreme order from them?


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*



GTSECC said:


> So, btw, any good online battery places now? Years ago I ordered 20 CR123's. They were light blue. They worked fine. SHould I add batteries to the dealextreme order from them?



The DX primaries are crap. Try Battery Station or 4sevens for good cells at decent prices.


----------



## GTSECC

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

RC-N3-Q5 from shiningbeam. As a bonus it can also run very well off 2AA and RCR123 (the latter being my preference). Bryan offers top rate service and shipping from New York. Theres also a new 2-mode High/Low that Ive been meaning to get, but I'm too heavily into DIY modding ATM. Mine has prooven to be very rugged and reliable in the 12+ months of abuse I have subject it too.:thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Help me choose - narrowed choice to 2 lights*



davegLED said:


> I have a Fenix LD10 with OP reflector - my first real torch.
> 
> I'm about to buy my first Li-ion torch to step up the ladder. I want something brighter with better throw but still small enough to EDC. I don't want to spend loads of $$$ with my first step into Li-ions.
> 
> The torch is for general use around the garden, walking at night, finding firewood at night, spotting animals. I want an all around torch - nice throw but not a really tight beam as this would be no good for walking.
> 
> I have two choices and just need someone to sway me one way or the other::twothumbs
> 
> MTE SSC P7 C-Bin 900-Lumen 2-Mode LED Flashlight (1*18650)
> Very popular but more of a flood than I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EastwardYJ YJ-XGR2 Waterproof Cree R2-WC 2-Mode 250-Lumen (1*18650)
> Not so popular, more of a gamble but looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks very tasty :devil: - a great thrower but too tight a spot for my needs:
> 
> UniqueFire HS-802 Cree R2-WC 2-Mode 230-Lumen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what would you get?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave



That MTE/P7 is impressive though. Gary measured it as follows:
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________478.5__,___3 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________416.8__,__30 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________471.0__,__60 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________467.3__,_120 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________422.4__,_180 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________390.7__,_240 sec_______,

So, IMHO its only meant for to be used on HIGH for spot-use only, as it does not really have sufficient thermal cooling. Low mode however I speculate is in the 150-200 Lumen ballpark, and that output should be very thermally stable.

That eastward looks interesting... ~1400 mah, with a large host and what appears to be sufficient heat sinking, and low output modes to extend run times.

The last one, doesn't appeal to me, because it uses a buck converter and thus (I speculate) will run at a lower output with a single 18650. _Very _few 2xRCR123 lights run at equal brightness with 1x18650, you can probably count them on one hand.

if it were me, I'd give the MTE a shot. But I prefer floodier beams, and I would probably need to exercise discipline and only use the "turbo" mode sparingly. That doesn't bother me at all, since I usually prefer sub-200 Lumen lights for most tasks. IMHO all 3 represent some of the better DX designs, like how the pill is direct screwed into the body, and the lack of flashy modes. IMHO the DX lights you generally want to avoid are the ones that use large springs for "-" body contact, and lack a thermal conduction path for heat generated by the LED.


----------



## GTSECC

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

So, I have now purchased 3 CR123 flashlights and 10 CR123 batteries for less than my beloved NiteCoreEX. That is nuts!


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*



GTSECC said:


> So, I have now purchased 3 CR123 flashlights and 10 CR123 batteries for less than my beloved NiteCoreEX. That is nuts!



... till you realize the high DOA rate thats typical of most DX lights. FWIW, of my 5 DX lights only 2 were good out of the box. The remaining 3 had flicker problems which I was able to fix easily with some DIY ingenuity. Still I think DX products offer a lot for the $$, and for me learning how to troubleshoot has helped propel my DIY skills.


----------



## DHart

*Re: Help me choose - narrowed choice to 2 lights*

I have the MTE SSC P7 and I'm very impressed... it's a great light. Due to the size of the reflector it imparts a brighter central beam than you would expect from a P7 emitter which actually gives this light some decent throw along with its brilliant flood. It's great for blasting an area with wide light and zoning in on a central distant area.


----------



## luckee

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

You can also give an Rcr123 charger and some protected cells as a bonus gift. Of course that depends on how generous you're feeling.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

RCR123's + uneducated Li-Ion user = immenant disaster


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I put up some beamshots , some time ago ...


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I put up some beamshots , some time ago ... 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230027


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Help me choose - narrowed choice to 2 lights*



DHart said:


> I have the MTE SSC P7 and I'm very impressed...



Me too. For the money it's a bright, compact, decently made light with a nicer beam than I expected.


----------



## dalekcommander

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

I've been happy with these from Battery Station:












That represents about a years worth of batteries for me. Got the case w/ the batts for about $35.

Give that as a gift w/ a light and I think that would cool.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: Is there a budget single CR123 this forums likes?*

AKOray k109 *see ree review
AKOray AK16 (CR123 and AA compatible)
Romisen RC-N3-Q5 (CR123 or 2 x AA)

All are very good quality for the price.


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Need help finding replacement clickie*



stevenhyde said:


> what pictures would you like? i can try to get some on here.
> i have no clue what youre saying in #1
> .


 
well with the kind of spelling mistakes I did, i would too!

Anyway i tried being NON technical...Properly i would have said that with good bateries yuo close the circuit. that mean connecting the abttery's - terminal (the batt butt) to the bare flashlight body (the flashlight butt).. if it lights up it is a switch issue...

Regarding photos I meant of course of the switch and the board that is mounted on...in Dealextreme and Kaidomain one can locate any switch the chinese lights use (exept a specific one) (yuo can browse their DIY department yourself to see what is somilar to yours)

By viewing the board i may be able to suggest you a forward clickie option. Can you measure the baord diameter? there are aftermarket switches form JetBeam (bugout gear) and fenix (lighthound) too..

BUT I cannot vouch for amperage capability (isn't yours a single cell p7 light?)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Need help finding replacement clickie*

I too have a two level MTE P7 light.

I fiddle with focus until I get a beam I like.

I REALLY like the MTE!

As with most all P7 or MC-E the beam is closer to flood than spot. But the beam on the MTE still retains the ability to throw pretty good.


----------



## scott2907

*thinking of buying a WF-500 any other suggestions?*

Hi guys,
I'm thinking of getting a WF-500 for £20 GBP - does anyone have any suggestions of any alternative lights for this price range with more bang per buck. As always for me, I'll need a thrower.
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## stevenhyde

*Re: Need help finding replacement clickie*



kosPap said:


> close the circuit. that mean connecting the abttery's - terminal (the batt butt) to the bare flashlight body (the flashlight butt).. if it lights up it is a switch issue...(connect the negative terminal of the battery to the bare metal of the body? how so?jumper wire? wouldnt holding the switch down do what you mean?
> 
> cause i can hold the switch down and the light works. but if i click and release.... it works while i have pressure on it, but when i relese...eventhough it clicked in..... the light goes off.
> so i can use the light...only momentary. which leads me to believe something inside the switch is broke...sound right?)
> 
> Regarding photos I meant of course of the switch and the board that is mounted on...in Dealextreme and Kaidomain one can locate any switch the chinese lights use (exept a specific one) (yuo can browse their DIY department yourself to see what is somilar to yours)(pics soon. im not sure what the board is, but ive taken the light apart mostly and will get pics of everything. )
> 
> By viewing the board i may be able to suggest you a forward clickie option. Can you measure the baord diameter? there are aftermarket switches form JetBeam (bugout gear) and fenix (lighthound) too..(measurements coming soon with pics)
> 
> BUT I cannot vouch for amperage capability (isn't yours a single cell p7 light?)ummmmm........ all i knows is its a shining beam romisen rc-h3 w/ q5 emmiter


----------



## boomhauer

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

This thread seems like an orphan that nobody wants...

But hey, that MTE P7 light looks interesting! Although I might also opt for the MG PL-I MC-E from shiningbeam for just a few extra bucks.


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I use the MTE P7 at work since...end 2008 and it's still working fine...Dropped it a lot of times, it doesn't look that nice anymore, but it's not dead ;-)
Although the MTE lights DX sells, are not orignal MTEs, you get the original ones @ www.mteccd.com
I just ordered 2 original ones, i already sold 30 dx mte's at work and the people are all pretty happy. Sometimes they start to flicker, but then you just have to downscrew the emitter or the ring over the switch...But basically it's a great light and i love it. Good output, small size.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Fichtenelch said:


> Although the MTE lights DX sells, are not orignal MTEs, you get the original ones @ ?www.mteccd?.com



I'd like to see those, but I'm getting warnings about the website.


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Zatoichi said:


> I'd like to see those, but I'm getting warnings about the website.



I also get warnings there, 2 weeks ago i didn't.
Although i can give you the email-adress of the guy selling the lights, it's also stated on the website [email protected]


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Fichtenelch said:


> I also get warnings there, 2 weeks ago i didn't.
> Although i can give you the email-adress of the guy selling the lights, it's also stated on the website [email protected]



Thanks Fichtenelch. What I'll do is 'favourite' the site and check it periodically. Hopefully they'll get it cleared up.


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Zatoichi said:


> Thanks Fichtenelch. What I'll do is 'favourite' the site and check it periodically. Hopefully they'll get it cleared up.



No Problem  Hopefully my lights arrive, if not, i will tell everyone


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Zatoichi said:


> I'd like to see those, but I'm getting warnings about the website.


I went to check it out.

As I was declining cookies, my browser locked up. 
Restarted my browser and AVG found an intruder.


----------



## William2Itdu

*New AKOray K-106 doesn't work.*

I just received an AKOray K-106 from DX. I put in an AA eneloop, click the button, and nothing happens. I have tried a couple different batteries.
 
Anything I should check before I contact DX?


----------



## parkschr

*Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

I am looking at three different lights and I need help deciding which one would best suit my needs. All the lights I currently own are a single, one-die LED (~200 lumen), and I want add an LED light to my arsenal that will absolutely blow any other The lights I am considering are M2XC4, Legion II, or the UltraFire RL-2088.

1. M2XC4 ($150) - I like this light because EagleTac makes great lights. The UI on this light seems simple. In addition, it has great throw and spill. The beam shots I saw were crazy. However, the form factor is questionable imo. I am not sure I could adapt to something like this compared to traditional lights.

2. Legion II ($179) - This light has amazing styling!!! It looks like it would fit well in my hands and from what I read, Neo make solid lights. It appeals to me because it would be the only custom light I have and it also has lots of output. However,this light has a few issues that bother me. One is the UI, specifically the delay when turning on and off. Second the potential for a leak due to the lack of solid o-ring design. Thirdly, I do think the donut hole in the beam is something that would bother me.

3. UltraFire RL-2088 ($145) - This light intrigues me the most because I do not know much about it. http://cgi.ebay.com/UltraFire-RL-20...temQQimsxq20090601?IMSfp=TL090601157004r23204 or http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8783

Even if this light did not reach the 1300 lumens, I believe it would still have more lumens than either of the two lights above. The problem is I can't find any reviews or beam shots to demonstrate how well the reflector was designed to work with the Ostar LED. Also, the overall lack of discussion on this potentially exciting new light makes me wonder. However, I absolutely love the design of this light (very close to the Legion II IMHO), and I would think it would create a little more discussion around here. I know it's an Ultrafire, but being HA III and $160 it's hardly your run-of-the-mill budget light....

Here are the specs:

UltraFire RL-2088
Germany OSRAM 6 die 15W 24v LED Flashlight
1300 Lumens (Manufacturer rated)
Emitter Color: White
Smooth Reflector
Tailcap Switch
Memory:-Mode Arrangement:100% brightness (1-hour) > 30% (2.5 hours) > Strobe
Typical Battery Runtime:~1 hour on high mode (manufacturer rated)
Brightness:1300 lumens max (manufacturer rated)
Voltage Input:5.5V~16.0V 
Lens:Coated Glass Lens
Type III hard-anodized finish
Color: Black
Battery Configurations:3 x 18650 batteries 
17.5cm(L) x 5cm(Diameter)
Net weight: 474g


----------



## coolio

*Radio Shack windup led flashlights for $7?*

I spotted these on clearance at my local rat shack. They are a set of 2. Are these worth it? I searched the forums, but could not find a review. For reference, the following ad had them on sale last november for $9.99. 

see pg. 4:
http://www.bfgear.com/BFGear_Downloads/BFGear-RadioShack-2008.pdf


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Radio Shack windup led flashlights for $7?*

Like most windup lights, they are pieces of junk.


----------



## Turbo DV8

*Re: Radio Shack windup led flashlights for $7?*

Just say "NO!" to crank...


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Radio Shack windup led flashlights for $7?*

junk.. dont waste your $$$.
A better alternative for your money is a Fenix E0 or E01. you can get a gerber UI for ~$10 in the marketplace. A member is selling them NIB. Theres also the DX 10-pack of key lights.

Any of these offer more for your $$$ than a crank light.


----------



## tracerit

*Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

I'm looking for a small keychain light to replace my Inova Microlight which seems to crap out often. The Tank007 is only ~$9 from DealExtreme (has this site been down the past few days for anyone else?). 

I'm looking for the following qualities:
-keychain useable
-takes a rechargeable battery
-click on


Also should I go with the Tank007 AAA or is there a MUCH better single-AA light for a little more?


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

Better than the Tank007? Yes.
For a little bit more? No.

Quality does not come free...

If you need solid, super bright, well built, easy to operate AAA light: Fenix LD01
If you want to go nuts with modes and fully customizable UI: Liteflux LF2XT


----------



## TA_ls1

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

I too am looking for a high lumen light and have narrowed it down to those three lights. The Legion II looks great, but I don't know how long it will take to get one. Everything I've read about the Eagletac is great, but I want to see reviews of the Ultrafire first, and there should hopefully be some up within the next week. I am following this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233596.

If anyone knows anything else about the Ultrafire, the information would be greatly appreciated. It would be nice to know how close the actual output and throw/flood will be compared to the other two lights. 1300 lumens is very tempting, and I also love the design.


----------



## Painkiller1009

*Re: New AKOray K-106 doesn't work.*

good luck, my 103 came in like that
they told me to ship it back and they will ship a new one


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

IMO the L0D-Q4 or LD01 has much more bang for the buck. And yes, I own all three.


----------



## Retral

*Re: New AKOray K-106 doesn't work.*

The body probably isn't contacting the contact ring in the head. I sort of had this problem after a while (after the pill in the head got nice and tightened for a good o-ring seal on the lens) and I solved it by rubbing the bottom of the head on sandpaper to take off a half mm or so. 

Basically, the outer part of the head tube contacted the body of the flashlight before the inner part of the body contacted the contact ring in the head.

Try rigging up an AA with some wires to the head, if that works... you should probably be able to shave a bit off the head like I did to get contact. Either that, or your switch doesn't work/needs tweaking.

If either of those works, it's better than waiting 1-2 months for turnaround time of a return.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

There are 2 versions of this light. Don't get the 702. I have one for maybe 2 months now. It's not nearly as bright as advertised, and the beam is uneven. I hear the 701 is better. 

I don't have any other problem with this light. Go for it if that's all you want to spend. It will give you light when you need light.


----------



## applevision

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

I can say that I have the M2C4 and the M2XC4 and both are spectacular lights! I do not think you would be disappointed with either one.

I too am excited about the Legion II but am worried about the delays that Neo is suffering...


----------



## strinq

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

If you're not in a hurry it would be good to wait for the reviews on the Ultrafire. But in the spirit of cpf and pokemon, gotta get/catch em all!


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

If you prefer clicky, Tank007 is good value for money. In fact, I can say that it's the best buy (AAA clicky) from DX albeit not the brightest (I've literally tried most of their AAAs). The beam profile is very good for SMO and you could also use Li-ion for that extra boost in output. Tank007 also comes in 2xAAA which you could double up as a single AAA too, pretty versatile. Another good choice you might want to look at is the Akoray K-102 or K-103. You might want to check out Bessie's budget thread for detailed info.

For other better clickies, you got to spend 6 - 7 times more on choices such as LF2XT or the upcoming Avenger. They are brighter, have more features and somewhat better made. So it depends if you want pay this extra more for better quality.


----------



## tracerit

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

i looked into the Fenix L0D and found one on ebay new for $32.50 shipped. any problems with them? It says it's Digital 5, is that like Q5? Is this CREE also?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenix-L0D-Digit...s=65:15|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## vali

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*

Dont get the cree version. As someone stated before, you will most probably get an ugly beam and the brightness is not near advertised, plus it gets hot in just a couple of minutes. A total waste of money IMHO (the only flashlight I regret buying). Some ppl says the 701 is much better, but I read some complaints in DX about recent batches.

Akoray is a better bang for the buck. I had the K-102 but unfortunately it didnt have a keychain hole. I they add a keychain hole, the k-102 will be the ideal cheap keychain flashlight, with a good balance between brighness and runtime (and at the same price as the tank).

There are some decent AAA keychain lights in DX, but they cost twice the tank or akoray (ultrafire 602C, ultrafire A2...). Resuming, I think there is no good keychain flashlight in DX that is cheap, bright, tiny and decent quality.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Tank007 single AAA the best bang for buck CREE LED keychain light?*



tracerit said:


> i looked into the Fenix L0D and found one on ebay new for $32.50 shipped. any problems with them? It says it's Digital 5, is that like Q5? Is this CREE also?


 

*Don't get it!!* The L0D has relatively old tech and for 10 more bucks you can get the LD01 which is much brighther and has longer runtime.

check 4sevens.com


----------



## aEx155

*Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

I hope this is the right place...

Anyways, I've had my Romisen RC-N3 II from Shiningbeam for about a month or so (probably more). Recently, I went swimming and brought it with me into the pool. I may or may not have opened it up in the pool, but if I had, I know I would've been extremely careful to make sure no water entered. Anyways, since my friend informed me that items such as flashlights weren't allowed in this current pool, I removed it and set it down on my chair. It spent a total of <5 minutes in the pool, and never went below 3 feet.

Unfortunately, it has stopped working. I have tried all I can, but all it manages is a dim light coming from the LED. I have tried using fresh batteries, checking the contacts, and I even went so far as to use a battery holder and test the pill outside of the flashlight, only to get the same result. Using my multimeter in continuity mode, I can get contact on the outside of the pill, through the switch, and through the battery tube, but I'm not sure whether or not the lubricant I'm using is acting as a (partial) insulator when fully assembled. It may be a circuit/voltage problem, since it only lights dimly when fed > 2.5 volts in 2 AA mode versus 1 AA mode.

I'm heading over to RadioShack right now to get some, Deoxit I think it was? Hopefully that'll work (on threads? would it?). Any ideas or suggestions would be helpful, since this is my first and only flashlight that I can get (probably until next year, but that's a long shot) and I would really like to get it working again.

Thanks in advance,
aEx155


----------



## linterno

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

Title should'n be *Romisen RC-N3 II* *problems* but *I did something wrong with my Romisen RC-N3 II, How can I fix it?*


aEx155 said:


> I may or may not have opened it up in the pool, but if I had, I know I would've been extremely careful to make sure no water entered.


Some water entered the driver circuit. Try unsoldering the driver circuit from the pill and dry it with a hair drier. When completely dry solder it in place and test it again.


----------



## aEx155

*Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

I've had my Romisen RC-N3 II from Shiningbeam for about a month or possibly more, and I've been extremely happy with it, since it's my first actual LED light.

Unfortunately, problems began arising when I took it to the pool yesterday. To my knowledge, all of the o-rings were in place and everything was sealed; after I was out of the pool, inspection showed no water was able to get in. I'm not sure, but now the only light that the LED emits is very dim...

I know the switch is fine, since it checks out with my multimeter, and the LED is fine, so it may be a problem with the circuit, but I can't exactly be sure. I've tested it with freshly charged batteries, and even went as far as using a battery holder hooked up directly to the pill, to no avail.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Albinoni

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

Hi what batts does it take.


----------



## Joe18

*Solarforce store "tank007"*

Has anybody used one of these lights, http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1148/AA-LED/Detail
or ordered from them?
If it works like its supposed to then it would be a good deal.
Any comments on any of the other lights from that site?

And what about this one http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-968/18650-FLASHLIGHT/Detail
I'll probably get one of these a charger and an extra battery, depending on what you guys say.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

for information of tank007 search bessiebennys thread of dx lights. (also search might find other posts too.)

and solarforce L2 has several threads going on. one on this 1st page and 2 more on pages 2 and 3. 

L2 for 25$ is one of the best deals at the moment in my opinion. especially on the "cheaper lights". 

for under 30dollars 
instead of the tank.. i would suggest akoray k106. its only 1aa but it is a good flashlight.

if it needs to be a 2AA, i would suggest looking for 2-mode romisen n3 from shiningbeam.


----------



## csshih

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

haha... 250 Lumens?

epic fail @ solarforcestore.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

wow, it stinks that they lump all the "budget" light chatter into one thread, makes things very difficult to search for. I don't see them lumping all the surefire et al. threads into the "expensive lights" thread. Or all the maglite discussion into one thread, which would actually make more sense. What gives?


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

Is it because CPF makes no money off the marketers of these lights that they're dumped into one thread?

IDK


----------



## DHart

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



Bonky said:


> wow, it stinks that they lump all the "budget" light chatter into one thread, makes things very difficult to search for.



This is so true.... I agree that each light should have it's own thread.. but perhaps things just evolved this way and it's not by design.

One can start a thread about a particular budget light if they want to. 

But, yeah, all the talk about so many different lights all bunched together in one huge thread is very poor information management (non-management) for sure.


----------



## aEx155

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

It uses 2 AA or 1 CR123. I have tried it using freshly charged AA NiMhs and all it can put out is dim light. I don't have any CR123s.


----------



## ronparr

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

I apologize if this is an inappropriate place to ask this question (I've puzzled over what the appropriate place would be): Does anybody know what's going on with DX? It's one of the main places where flashlights discussed in this thread can be found, but their page has been flaky for a while now.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



ronparr said:


> I apologize if this is an inappropriate place to ask this question (I've puzzled over what the appropriate place would be): Does anybody know what's going on with DX? It's one of the main places where flashlights discussed in this thread can be found, but their page has been flaky for a while now.



I had a problem with it too. Someone on this thread suggested changing the 'http' in the url to 'https', and this seems to work.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

about 9 times out of 10 I can't even connect to them. They've always been a bit dicey as far as web connectivity goes, but recently their site is essentially down.

As far as I'm concerned I'm done with DX. I've heard reports of them sending completely wrong items, having false descriptions of stuff (eg., saying a light has a 'Q5' when it really has a P4). And that, coupled with the fact that what you buy there is essentially unreturnable... I'm done.

I've bought probably $150 worth of stuff from them, the last being a $25 flashlight that was pretty much DOA. I just threw it in the trash rather than dealing with a return.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



Bonky said:


> wow, it stinks that they lump all the "budget" light chatter into one thread, makes things very difficult to search for. I don't see them lumping all the surefire et al. threads into the "expensive lights" thread. Or all the maglite discussion into one thread, which would actually make more sense. What gives?





DHart said:


> This is so true.... I agree that each light should have it's own thread.. but perhaps things just evolved this way and it's not by design.
> 
> One can start a thread about a particular budget light if they want to.
> 
> But, yeah, all the talk about so many different lights all bunched together in one huge thread is very poor information management (non-management) for sure.



I agree.



ronparr said:


> I apologize if this is an inappropriate place to ask this question (I've puzzled over what the appropriate place would be): Does anybody know what's going on with DX? It's one of the main places where flashlights discussed in this thread can be found, but their page has been flaky for a while now.



That concern has been raised in MP. Someone mentioned they have a problem with their http server. So all you have to do is to add a "s" to http, ie https://xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ronparr

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



Zatoichi said:


> I had a problem with it too. Someone on this thread suggested changing the 'http' in the url to 'https', and this seems to work.



Yes - thanks. I've tried that trick and it sometimes helps, but it doesn't always work and there are other symptoms of trouble, e.g., my cart keeps getting emptied auto-magically.


I'm feeling kind of reluctant to put up with the frustration and uncertainty of trying to place an order on a broken web server. Most businesses would post a "Yes, we're aware of the problem and we're working on it" sort of notice after a few days. :shrug:


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



ronparr said:


> Yes - thanks. I've tried that trick and it sometimes helps, but it doesn't always work and there are other symptoms of trouble, e.g., my cart keeps getting emptied auto-magically.



I've notice my cart empty before, but only after a long period of time (it may be that I've closed and opened the browser and not remembered, or it may be by design that it clears after a set period), or if I use the back button after adding something. As long as everything's in order at the time I start the payment process I don't worry about it, and have never had a problem.


----------



## aEx155

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Well...sorry for double posting...(or is it double threading?)

Some notification that my thread(s) was moved here would've been nice.


----------



## Joe18

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

I know it wont put that out but what might it put out?


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

i made a thread in forum at "suggestions forum" about this thing of joining all dx discussions into one thread.. 

write into it if you support my idea of separate sub forum for these lights, or the moderators allowing threads of these cheap lights to stay where they were posted. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2981885#post2981885


----------



## aEx155

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



linterno said:


> Some water entered the driver circuit. Try unsoldering the driver circuit from the pill and dry it with a hair drier. When completely dry solder it in place and test it again.



I checked throughly and the inside of the flashlight (driver/pill included) showed no signs of water entry.

While I had the driver open I checked for signs of anything un-soldered or anything burnt [out]. The only thing I found was a broken wire (whic was the cause of moving it around too much).

Anyone else with the Romisen RC-N3 II from Shiningbeam experience the same "Dim light" problem?


----------



## csshih

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

sorry about that outburst...

lemme think.. I have an EZAA that uses 1xAA.. does 120 Lumens, and gets really hot.

I have as of now, also, a 47s quarkAA, does 90 lumens OTF gets decently hot after a while..

I'll guess somewhere around 50-100 lumens.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*

*UPDATE* (or lack of...)
- I've been shopping for a new TV and finally bought a new 58inch Plasma last week!
- Hence I have been studying and researching TVs for past few weeks. =P
- Bryan is selling new Romisen RC-G2 Q5 II. It's even brighter than the 1st Q5 version! (Better driver)
- He's also working on a new Romisen RC-I3-like model that can handle 16340 and/or 14500. 
- I am still going to write up 4 new reviews of the flashlights I've reviewed from a forum member. Hopefully will finish it soon.


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



NonSenCe said:


> i made a thread in forum at "suggestions forum" about this thing of joining all dx discussions into one thread..
> 
> write into it if you support my idea of separate sub forum for these lights, or the moderators allowing threads of these cheap lights to stay where they were posted.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2981885#post2981885



I didn't realize that the discussions of lower priced lights were all being redirected and corralled into one bulk thread. If that's the case, I don't think it serves the membership well at all. It makes research and discussion of all these various lights just one big jumbled mess. One person asks a question about a particular light and the next post is a response to a thought about some other light and it's hard to tell what response is to what post or light.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

Do not trust those stores.

If you are going to buy a cheap flashlight, go with DX instead. The chances you get scammed by a fake specs light are less.

1. It costs $14 shipped at DX
2. It says 95lumens at DX which is correct rating IMO.
3. And that solarforce flashlight.. 300 lumens?

This is more a scam than a fail.


----------



## Bonky

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

well I see the mods here closed down our other discussion about how lame it is to lump together all these budget lights into one thread.

I tell ya, it really steams me, if CPF had to sell stuff itself, treating posters (customers) this way would put them out of business in a heartbeat.

Because of this, and because Mods simply use force and aggression instead of rational debate on a topic, I'm going to be forced to boycott anyone who advertises here.

I expect to be silenced because of this post.. if so.. later all!


----------



## parkschr

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

I am looking forward to a review on the Ultrafire. It is a ligh,t imo, that many should be looking in to.


----------



## vali

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

I got a Tank007 702 in DX and was nowhere near 90 lumen.


----------



## jgraham15

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*



parkschr said:


> I am looking forward to a review on the Ultrafire.



+1 

I can't wait to see some reviews on this light!!!! 

It may be the flashlight that finally makes my jackhole neighbors move!!! :naughty:


----------



## parkschr

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Yeah. I have no idea why that is being done. It wasn't like that at the start but it is now.
Hence I've been trying to mention other people's posts in my main post so that they don't all get lost.

Ultrafire, Romisen, AKORay etc are a brand in its own right imo and should not be classified as DX or KD lights. (Unless they are made by them directly such as the KD Buckle AAA)
I only mentioned these online shops as they were very popular online shops when I started this thread and many didn't even know about them.

I will remove the "DX/KD" in the title for my next 'refresh' of this thread to reduce confusion and any indirect advertising. (I don't get any sponsorship or benefits from either shops anyways)
I'm 100% sure that they(DX/KD) are benfitting big time from my reviews and also from other people who post here. I don't do it to get rewarded but still, wouldn't mind some show of appreciation.

I'm only doing all this to share information and my experiences. Takes a lot of time but it's enjoyable and I'm extremely thankful to all who supported me so far. Will go on till I can't. =)


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

BB... your contributions here have been of tremendous help and benefit to most of the CPF membership, I would say. I for one am most appreciative of your work here. I've also discovered some great lights here from you that are among my favorites.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

When you say pocket cannon it almost makes me think size is a factor for you if so I would look into a Olight M30.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Solarforce store "tank007"*

You have to take these lumen ratings with a pinch of salt, but don't blame the online retailer for this.

They are only quoting the specs provided by the manufacturers of the lights that they have in stock.

An AA light with a Cree-XRE is incapable of providing much more than about 100 lumens due to the limits of the current draw of Alkaline or NimH cells.

This does not make the light a bad light though. Just be aware of what is likely/possible.

I have bought a very nice Solarforce L2 with an MC-E pill from www.solarforcestore.com and my experience with them was good.


----------



## kiwicrunch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



DHart said:


> BB... your contributions here have been of tremendous help and benefit to most of the CPF membership, I would say. I for one am most appreciative of your work here. I've also discovered some great lights here from you that are among my favorites.



So am I BessieBennie. Thank you for your hard work. I really appreciate that you make an effort to focus on these types of lights, as many appear to provide great value and are accessible to more people (myself included).


----------



## Rexlion

*Romisen RC-P3 mini review*

I thought I'd contribute to the thread clutter a bit.  Here's my take of the Romisen RC-P3. This light has a side clicky. Switches on the barrel feel more naturally placed to me, so I like this light. It's single mode. Size at 169mm x 30mm is very close to the RC-N3 II. Output is a bit less since the N3 has the higher output Q5 emitter, but the difference is not that great in terms of useful light. The P3 has an O-ring at the tailcap and it feels solid and sturdy in the hand The anodizing looks nice; it's a bit darker shade of gray than the N3 and the P3's knurling is just a tad more aggressive (but very close). The P3's beam is whiter than the N3's. Both of the Romisens have a wider hotspot and brighter spill than the more focused ITP C8, also pictured. The N3 II and the ITP C8 are reviewed in detail (with beamshots) in the 2-AA roundup elsewhere in these forums, so I won't go into greater depth on them.














I hope these images pull in correctly. If not maybe folks can go to my esnips folder to see them:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/550f6020-5584-4cf0-9707-736f713bfafc/PICT0020


----------



## RichS

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

Wow - that RL-2088 looks very enticing... it has almost the identical form factor of the Legion II which I've been dying to get once he get's it right... but, this light also has the 15W OSRAM, and no donut hole?! (at least that I can see by those pics.. It also has an SMO reflector to get more throw out of what would otherwise most likely be a wall of light. Top it off with a SS bezel and SS tailcap clicky (or piston drive??? ).... not to mention HA III and actually a very nice design IMO. I don't have any Ultrafires, but then again, this is unlike any other Ultrafire I've seen - I am definitely considering this one..come on reviewers!!


----------



## daimleramg

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

You can find the *UlraFire RL-2088* @kaidomain for $145.00. Someone needs to review it so I can pull the trigger!!!


----------



## parkschr

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

That is an awesome price! Thanks!


----------



## Biker Bear

*Re: Help Me Decide - Multi-LED/Multi-Die Pocket Cannon*

That UltraFire RL-2088 sure looks impressive! Even if they're fudging the 1200 lumens a bit - 3 hours at max output is still way cool!

I realize it's designed to run on 18650's - but I have to wonder if there's any way to run it on (say) 3 or 4 primary CR123A's? That's a question I'd love to see addressed in a review....


----------



## sirhc

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



bessiebenny said:


> I don't do it to get rewarded but still, wouldn't mind some show of appreciation.


 For years I've been looking for a decent rechargeable flashlight for use around the house and until discovering BB's work here, the idea of paying US$100's for a LED torch was absolutely out of the question. After reading his (or is it "her") reviews I took the plunge and bought a Romisen RC-N3 and then followed that with an UltraFire U4-MCU, both of which have proven to be excellent purchases, and am now a LED addict. It would be nice if there was a separate sub-forum for these excellent budget flashlights, but maybe that's a sponsorship issue or something. Whatever the reason, many thanks BessieBenny!!! :twothumbs


----------



## logit99

*spot over 200m - question*

I have purchased few WF600 until now from DX for 28$

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6951 

 

I have tested it all because I use this lamp for wild animal 
observing. *True and useable throw is 200meters. *
Flashlight is very strong and one I have installed on my rifle. 
Working excellent. 

So my question is - is there better thrower? 
I want real answers from experience, not copy-paste. 

Is there flashlight on DX that can easily throw visible/usable spot 
over 300 meters? 

Thanks


----------



## logit99

*Re: spot over 200m - question*

Nobody knows??


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



ronparr said:


> I'm feeling kind of reluctant to put up with the frustration and uncertainty of trying to place an order on a broken web server. *Most businesses would post a "Yes, we're aware of the problem and we're working on it" sort of notice after a few days.* :shrug:



It looks like they heard you. 



> *Website Maintenance Notice*
> 
> Dear Valued Customers,
> We are upgrading our systems. During this process, please visit
> http://www2.dealextreme.com:8080
> or
> http://www2.dealextreme.com
> *It is secure to make orders on the site.* Sorry for the inconvenience right now. We are confident that we will be able to provide an improved service to you after this upgrade.
> Best regards,
> DX Team


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Got my DX order today. Shipped on 06/12/09 from Hong Kong. Received on 06/15/09 in Houston. That's pretty fast.







Charging the batteries right now. The light is well-made and works well with an e2 battery. It has 3 modes with memory. The clip is almost perfect -- the entire light sits inside my pocket with nothing sticking out and being in the way. I like it.

Edit: Holy cow! this thing is bright with Li-ion battery.


----------



## Justin Case

*Has anyone put a DX11836 drop-in on a bench power supply?*

I am getting some very odd results. Instead of acting like the buck driven drop-in I expected, between about 4V to 7V the drop-in draws over 1A of current from the power supply. I tested 3 DX11836 drop-ins and they peaked about 1.5A to 2.3A draw at around 4.5V in. Even when the current draw from the power supply went below 1A (at around 7.5V), the total power draw was very high -- around 8W. If we assume Cree R2 Vf of 4.0V and 1000mA drive current, the DX11836 driver is barely 50% efficient at its best.

As expected from this data, when I run a DX11836 using 2xSF123A, the light gets very hot very quickly (within about 5 min it is burning hot). Basically, at that input voltage (~5V), the driver consumes 8W-9W just to generate 4W to send to the Cree R2. Four watts or more of waste heat has to be dissipated.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Has anyone put a DX11836 drop-in on a bench power supply?*

To save you searching  DealExtreme: $9.10 Cree R2 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module (3.7V~18V / 26.5mm x 29mm)


----------



## old4570

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



Zatoichi said:


> It looks like they heard you.



DX has been under some form of Dos attack ... 
Lots of speculation as to whom ? There some what tight lipped about it .


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Just received my Fetin 1AA, DX sku 24977. First impressions:

- Stock rubber switch boot is garbage. Thin, cheap, and a pale orange colour. Replaced it right away with a DX bright orange boot. The only downside is that the light will not tailstand any more.
- Nice threads...fine, smooth, and anodized, so you can lock out the tailcap. Comes with plenty of lube applied.
- Three mode groups: Low-High, Low-Med-High, and Low-Med-High-Fast Strobe-1sec Beacon
- No visible PWM
- On a 1.28v Eneloop it pulls .125a on low, 1.23a on med and 1.32a on high.
- On a fresh TF 14500, it pulls .047, .244, and .560.
- Has a low-voltage warning running on 14500. Light works on low and med, but strobes quickly (different hz than the programmed strobe so you know it isn't a proper mode) to warn you on high.
- Nice anodizing (I'm not an expert, but looks and feels like HA), and clear/opaque o-rings all around.
- Emitter is off-centre quite a bit. Affects the beam a little. Overall, it's not too bad though. One dark ring around the hotspot, and some artifacts. Spot is about the same size as my D10 R2
- Tint is typical violet-white...not pretty.


I'll have to reserve judgement on output until the sun goes down. Overall, it's roughly equal to my LD20 on low and medium...the high on Eneloops is a little lower than the LD20's high (not turbo). On 14500, it's a little bit brighter than the LD20's high.
- Compared to the K-106 on 14500: about equal. Both on Eneloops, it's brighter than the K-106.
- Slight flicker when changing modes. Most noticable when going from high to low. Flashes after 2sec to memorize mode (if you turn off light before the flash, it defaults to low). Mode group change is done in low on each group -- there's a second flash 2sec after the memory flash to signal mode group change (click within 2sec of that flash). When in the low-high group, there is no second flash. Group change is done after the first flash. (hope that wasn't too confusing!)

I'm happy with it, considering what I paid. I still prefer the AKOray K-106, though. For a few more dollars you get programmable modes, a nicer (stock) rubber boot, double head o-rings, ACME threads, much smoother mode switching (you have to time your half-press just right or the Fetin won't change modes), better knurling, and a clip. However, I won't count the Fetin out as it's a pretty stout little package for $19 and change.

Now about that _stupid_ name, though... :duh2:


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: Romisen RC-N3 II problems*



old4570 said:


> DX has been under some form of Dos attack ...
> .



Wow, that's some ddos then.


----------



## kiwicrunch

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



MerkurMan said:


> Just received my Fetin 1AA, DX sku 24977. First impressions:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, I had been wondering about this light.


----------



## old4570

*Re: Has anyone put a DX11836 drop-in on a bench power supply?*



Norm said:


> To save you searching  DealExtreme: $9.10 Cree R2 Drop-In 1-Mode LED Module (3.7V~18V / 26.5mm x 29mm)



Last one ordered = Q5 me thinks .. So no more R2's from DX ... 
Get a good one , then get rubbish .. better to pay a little more to KD .. 
Or buy UF501's with R2 pills , Cheap body that way . 

Or find a dedicated source for binned R2's .. or get Luxeon .. 
Im starting to see why DX bothers some ... so much . 
Buying DX is like buying a lottery ticket , you might win , then you might loose . 
:candle:


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> Got my DX order today. Shipped on 06/12/09 from Hong Kong. Received on 06/15/09 in Houston. That's pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charging the batteries right now. The light is well-made and works well with an e2 battery. It has 3 modes with memory. The clip is almost perfect -- the entire light sits inside my pocket with nothing sticking out and being in the way. I like it.
> 
> Edit: Holy cow! this thing is bright with Li-ion battery.



Hey don't forget your AKOray K-106 can have each of it's three modes programmed to be whatever levels you wish! And wait til you see the high output level with a 14500 Li-Ion! :twothumbs


----------



## vali

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



DHart said:


> Edit: Holy cow! this thing is bright with Li-ion battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey don't forget your AKOray K-106 can have each of it's three modes programmed to be whatever levels you wish! And wait til you see the high output level with a 14500 Li-Ion! :twothumbs
Click to expand...


I think he already noticed it :devil:


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



vali said:


> I think he already noticed it :devil:



Ooops... oh yeah! Sorry, I missed that!


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Has anyone put a DX11836 drop-in on a bench power supply?*



Justin Case said:


> I am getting some very odd results. Instead of acting like the buck driven drop-in I expected, between about 4V to 7V the drop-in draws over 1A of current from the power supply. I tested 3 DX11836 drop-ins and they peaked about 1.5A to 2.3A draw at around 4.5V in. Even when the current draw from the power supply went below 1A (at around 7.5V), the total power draw was very high -- around 8W. If we assume Cree R2 Vf of 4.0V and 1000mA drive current, the DX11836 driver is barely 50% efficient at its best.
> 
> As expected from this data, when I run a DX11836 using 2xSF123A, the light gets very hot very quickly (within about 5 min it is burning hot). Basically, at that input voltage (~5V), the driver consumes 8W-9W just to generate 4W to send to the Cree R2. Four watts or more of waste heat has to be dissipated.



thats really strange... it should get fairly warm... but not burning hot. I wonder if they changed the driver?


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Is possible to disable the memory on the K-106? I find this feature unnecessary, annoying and potentially dangerous. 

Also, can you turn this light into a 2-mode light? Thanks.


----------



## konfusius

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Even if I can't see the imminent danger of a mode-memory, you can always set all 3 modes to the same brightness. This is the MacGyver-way to "disable" the memory


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



konfusius said:


> Even if I can't see the imminent danger of a mode-memory, you can always set all 3 modes to the same brightness. This is the MacGyver-way to "disable" the memory



It could be dangerous for an old person if you shine 200 lumens in his face thinking you are on low mode. The old person could have a heart attack. I suppose you could set everything to the same brightness, but that is not very useful. I just want a low-high light without memory.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> It could be dangerous for an old person if you shine 200 lumens in his face thinking you are on low mode. The old person could have a heart attack. I suppose you could set everything to the same brightness, but that is not very useful. I just want a low-high light without memory.


Sounds like you want a different light. Romisen RC-N3 Q5 might work decent for you. I like the memory because I can pre-set the turn on level of the AKOray for the scenario I plan to use it in. So if I have it programmed to 5 lumens ->60 lumens -> 150 lumens I always turn it to that low mode before going to bed so the default mode comes on low. On the other hand, if I'm working at my job there is a lot of ambient light to compete with so I will have it turn on in high.


----------



## old4570

*Future Batt test*

I have a sampling of 18650 Batts , and more on the way ..
So far what I've found interesting is how much performance depends on the battery ..

1. Current capability = Just how much current the battery can supply .
2. Run time = How long the battery can supply power 
3. The power curve . 

Batts on order 

AW Protected 2600mAh [ Yes the new one ] 
AW IMR 1600mAh [ very good current output ] 
EagleTac 2400mAh Protected
Ultrafire Protected 2600mAh [ New ] 
Ultrafire 2600mAh [ New ] 


Batts I have 

Ultrafire BRC 3000mAh Protected
Spiderfire Protected 2400mAh
Ultrafire Protected 2400mAh
Trustfire 2500mAh
Generic ? Blue 2200mAh 

So Im looking forward to see what sort of current [ mA ] the batteries can feed the flashlights , the power curve and also run time ...


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: Future Batt test*



old4570 said:


> So Im looking forward to see what sort of current [ mAh ] the batteries can feed the flashlights , the power curve and also run time ...



Don't mean to nitpick but current is measured in mA or A. mAh is a measurement of current delivery over time or charge. Example, if a certain battery can supply a current of 1000mA for 1 hour before expiring, that would be a 1000mAh battery (at 1C but thats another issue altogether). I only mention it cause I see alot of people using mAh when I'm sure they mean mA.

Think of little dump trucks driving down the highway carrying loads (charge) to a site. Current is the rate at which the dump trucks deliver, whereas mAh represents how big the charge pile gets before the dump trucks stop running. Hope that isn't too obscure.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Wiggle said:


> Sounds like you want a different light. Romisen RC-N3 Q5 might work decent for you. I like the memory because I can pre-set the turn on level of the AKOray for the scenario I plan to use it in. So if I have it programmed to 5 lumens ->60 lumens -> 150 lumens I always turn it to that low mode before going to bed so the default mode comes on low. On the other hand, if I'm working at my job there is a lot of ambient light to compete with so I will have it turn on in high.



How hard is it to change from low to high for your job? Not hard, just one or two clicks. Shining 200 lumens into the eyes of your little daughter or an old person by mistake can have irreversible consequences. Your little daughter might grow up having nightmares about flash lights. That old person might die of a heart attack caused by high lumen shock. 

Setting the light to low mode before going to bed, while a good idea in theory, is not the solution. Do you remember to do it every single night. What happens when someone else borrows your light and leave it on high. There are too many variables here.

Starting on low guarantees low start each and every time and a peace of mind.


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> Shining 200 lumens into the eyes of your little daughter or an old person by mistake can have irreversible consequences. Your little daughter might grow up having nightmares about flash lights. That old person might die of a heart attack caused by high lumen shock.



This is a new one on me.  Wouldn't they just blink and squint like anyone else, otherwise wouldn't turning house lights on at night be dangerous too, given that a modest 60w incandescent bulb is around 800 lumens? Even worse, coming out of a tunnel into glaring, bright sunlight. I could well be missing something here, but I've never heard of this 'high lumen shock' phenomenon before.



> It could be dangerous for an old person if you shine 200 lumens in his face thinking you are on low mode. The old person could have a heart attack.


I see a problem there, but I don't think it's the amount of light so much as the surprise of suddenly having a light shone *at* them. Approaching an elderly person in the dark and suddenly speaking, coughing or tapping them on the shoulder could make them jump. It's not unusual at any age to go from being in darkness to bright light, including in hospitals.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> How hard is it to change from low to high for your job? Not hard, just one or two clicks. Shining 200 lumens into the eyes of your little daughter or an old person by mistake can have irreversible consequences. Your little daughter might grow up having nightmares about flash lights. That old person might die of a heart attack caused by high lumen shock.
> 
> Setting the light to low mode before going to bed, while a good idea in theory, is not the solution. Do you remember to do it every single night. What happens when someone else borrows your light and leave it on high. There are too many variables here.
> 
> Starting on low guarantees low start each and every time and a peace of mind.



That's one view of it I guess. For me my method works great, but to be fair I don't use it any scenarios where the wrong level is anything but a minor inconvenience. I also question the heart attack caused by a bright flashlight but I can see the benefit to always turning on low. Problem is that alot of the 2-level lights don't seem to have a low-low, more of like a low-medium.


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> Shining 200 lumens into the eyes of your little daughter or an old person by mistake can have irreversible consequences. Your little daughter might grow up having nightmares about flash lights. That old person might die of a heart attack caused by high lumen shock.



This is a personal/usage problem, not a flashlight problem. Why would you shine any flashlight at any level into their eyes in a sudden, disruptive manner?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

56 years old, on several heart and hypertension medications. Just turned my AKOray K106 on pointed straight into my eyes and my ticker is still working. I feel extra lucky now that I've been apprized of the extreme danger involved. May limit future flashlight use to my Gerber Infinity for purposes of personal safety.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Not a valid test, post your address and the nearest CPF'er will surprise you in the middle of the night


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

one dont need a flashlight to get spooked by suprise and getting heart palpatitions. and sometimes one dont need a another person to be there either.. 

on topic: i finally was able to do business at DX just minutes ago. got some cheap thermal glue and glow in dark o-rings.. now the wait begins. 2 week delivery, 4 weeks delivery, 6 weeks delivery or backordered and cancel the order option? 


**wiggle: offtopic.. you did an mod for akoray to warm tint? any tips to give for noob of how to dismantle the module where the led is. (mine is the aa model but i guess they are the same in costruction) 

-i got the plastic shim out and see the "star" but how i get thru to the other side? (i got an 5a on 14mm base waiting for a flashlight to put it on.. and somehow i think i am best off destroying the akoray as my 1st attempt.. and not my itp or jetbeam)


----------



## old4570

*Re: Future Batt test*



Wiggle said:


> Don't mean to nitpick but current is measured in mA or A. mAh is a measurement of current delivery over time or charge. Example, if a certain battery can supply a current of 1000mA for 1 hour before expiring, that would be a 1000mAh battery (at 1C but thats another issue altogether). I only mention it cause I see alot of people using mAh when I'm sure they mean mA.
> 
> Think of little dump trucks driving down the highway carrying loads (charge) to a site. Current is the rate at which the dump trucks deliver, whereas mAh represents how big the charge pile gets before the dump trucks stop running. Hope that isn't too obscure.



It was late .. the h sort of sneaked in there .


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: Future Batt test*



old4570 said:


> It was late .. the h sort of sneaked in there .


Haha that'll happen. Hopefully it'll help those people who don't understand the difference though.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke

*Re: Future Batt test*

Which Akoray is shown in the picture (with a charger and batteries) few replies ago? 

- Vikas


----------



## konfusius

*Re: Future Batt test*

The Akoray K-106!


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: Future Batt test*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Which Akoray is shown in the picture (with a charger and batteries) few replies ago?
> 
> - Vikas



That'd be the k106. Though the AK16 looks effectively the same.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Future Batt test*

What you want if you want it to come on low by default is a Fenix such as the L1D.

I carry mine as P2D and LOVE the UI!

Of course these lights cost a bit more than the DX stuff.... and maybe don't go low enough for some/many of you.

I don't believe I have ANYTHING that goes so low as to check on a sleeping child unless it's a RED LED.

In my well lit "office" even my Regal EDC as low as it gets shows up on the wall.

But for my WORK needs NOTHING beats the Fenix 98% of the time!


----------



## MerkurMan

*Re: Future Batt test*

I just received another K-106 for a friend, and I pulled it out of the package to make sure it worked and to lube the threads before I gave it to him. I noticed a few minor differences AKOray made in the months since I bought mine. I guess the hours and hours of use on 14500s has taken its toll on my light, as it's a little bit dimmer than the new one. Also, the new one has a nicer beam, with a tighter spot and slightly more even spill. That also might be due to wear on mine, though. The used one had a few small flakes of reflector coating hanging around the emitter.

Also, there are a few small machining differences. The head on the new example threads tighter to the body, making it a bit shorter overall. The button sits lower in the switch well, and the machined "flats" where the brandings sit are shorter. Also, the secondary font (P.D.C. K-106 etc) is larger. Anyway, I was bored, so I thought I'd throw up some beamshots. Bear with me, as the most suitable surface I have to do this is my popcorn ceiling.  Beamshots taken with the lights about 40" away from the ceiling.












New light on the left, old on right. Both on high, TF 14500:






Stopped down:






New light alongside my D10 R2, for fun:






Again:







I think I might have to order another one for myself! :devil: Can't get over how good these lights are for the money.

edit: I just realized that I left the white balance on Auto, so I apologize for the differences between the old/new and D10/new beamshots.  I'm still relatively new to all this!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Dropped mine 5ft onto concrete today, first day of having it . Although there are some scratches, the light is working fine.


----------



## funkychateau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



davidt1 said:


> I am getting ready to buy these from DX:
> 
> 1. K-103 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.23994
> 
> 2. K-106 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607
> 
> 3. 2 10440s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.974
> 
> 4. 2 14500s http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.975
> 
> 5. Charger http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4151
> 
> I need some final recommendations before I buy. Can I do better? Should I buy protected batteries instead? Are there better lights and charger for the same price? What else should I buy? Thanks.


 
Protected 14500s aren't required for the K-106, as it has undervoltage protection built in. You can switch the K-106 protection off if you want to use alkaline or NiMH cells.


----------



## protectnor

*Ultrafire c3 cree not working with energizer rechargeables*

Does anyone know the reason why my Ultrafire c3 cree does not work with energizer rechargeable batteries? I've tried different kinds and the only ones that seem to work are regular alkaline batteries.


----------



## pmoore

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Still waiting on my AKOray 106 to arrive. You guys are making it harder. 

Paul

Also, how do you switch protection off? I'm sure this light dosen't come with any instructions. They never do.


----------



## Rexlion

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I ordered 3 items including an Akoray ak-16 from KD over a week ago. All were listed as shipping in 1-3 days. After placing the order it went to "backordered". They take my money and sit on it and the stuff isn't sent. A respectable company IMO would wait until they were ready to ship before collecting my money. I canceled one of the items, and if it doesn't ship soon I'll cancel the rest. That's no way to do business!


----------



## Thrawn

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Rexlion said:


> I ordered 3 items including an Akoray ak-16 from KD over a week ago. All were listed as shipping in 1-3 days. After placing the order it went to "backordered". They take my money and sit on it and the stuff isn't sent. A respectable company IMO would wait until they were ready to ship before collecting my money. I canceled one of the items, and if it doesn't ship soon I'll cancel the rest. That's no way to do business!



I've got an order off KD thats been pending for over 2 months.. Asked for a refund a while back with no response. Now its over the 45 day Paypal limit so I can't get file a dispute anymore 

$21 down the drain...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Thrawn said:


> I've got an order off KD thats been pending for over 2 months.. Asked for a refund a while back with no response. Now its over the 45 day Paypal limit so I can't get file a dispute anymore
> 
> $21 down the drain...


 
Hmm. That's unfortunate. Try PM'ing Kai from the CPF Marketplace Dealers Corner forums.


----------



## konfusius

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

My K-103 order from Kai Domain from 20 days ago is still pending too ...
I requested a refund, but there was no reaction from KD! 

I've also contacted Jerry a few weeks back, concerning the availability of the light (product details said "1-3 days", but order confirmation said "back-ordered"), but there was no reaction neither!

KD definitely know how to scare away their customers!


----------



## Rexlion

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Thanks for the comments. I definitely don't want to let it go for 45 days, then. If I don't have anything by July 1, I'll file a claim.


----------



## blackwalnut

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I ordered a AKOray K-103, from KD, on June 8 to be shipped in 1-3 days. Immediately went to back ordered status.
Inquired for shipping status on June 17.
KD advised item would ship on June 19th. Item still not shipped. Requested refund. Will file Paypal dispute in 5 days if refund nor recieved,


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



blackwalnut said:


> I ordered a AKOray K-103, from KD, on June 8 to be shipped in 1-3 days. Immediately went to back ordered status.
> Inquired for shipping status on June 17.
> KD advised item would ship on June 19th. Item still not shipped. Requested refund. Will file Paypal dispute in 5 days if refund nor recieved,



if your in a hurry , then KD and DX may not be the best ...

If you just want one , then they will get it for you , it just might take some time . 

I waited some 4 weeks for a cheap [ $8 ] flashlight , KD cancelled the order and refunded my money without my asking ... 

I ordered some drivers from another site , and 3 months and waiting ..
The drivers are still listed 4 sale ... 

Why am I waiting , cos I want those drivers ....


----------



## blackwalnut

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



old4570 said:


> if your in a hurry , then KD and DX may not be the best ...
> 
> If you just want one , then they will get it for you , it just might take some time .
> 
> I waited some 4 weeks for a cheap [ $8 ] flashlight , KD cancelled the order and refunded my money without my asking ...
> 
> I ordered some drivers from another site , and 3 months and waiting ..
> The drivers are still listed 4 sale ...
> 
> Why am I waiting , cos I want those drivers ....


 
I'm not in a hurry but it seems the AKOrays are sold only by KD, DX and similiar sites.

I'm aware these orders 'might take some time' but if KD states the items will ship in 1-3 days how long to you wait. They also missed the second committed shipping date.

If you wait more then 45 days you have lost recourse from Paypal.

This was my initial order to KD to check out their service.
More would have followed.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



blackwalnut said:


> This was my initial order to KD to check out their service.


Too many stories like yours is the reason I never will do business with KD, even though they have items that I want.

I've been dealing with DX for almost a year now and have had no issues at all with them.


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



blackwalnut said:


> I'm not in a hurry but it seems the AKOrays are sold only by KD, DX and similiar sites.
> 
> I'm aware these orders 'might take some time' but if KD states the items will ship in 1-3 days how long to you wait. They also missed the second committed shipping date.
> 
> If you wait more then 45 days you have lost recourse from Paypal.
> 
> This was my initial order to KD to check out their service.
> More would have followed.



Shipping estimate is just a guess , or there supplier is telling them one thing and doing another ..

I think a lot of people blame DX and KD for stuff thats beyond there control .
+ They sell thousands of items every week ... 
Problem is , they just cant stock everything , so it takes time to get it or have it made ..

And if you look at the Akoray body , it looks an awful lot like other bodies , so it could very well be made in the same factory , on the same platform , as many other lights .. + The Akoray seems to be the flavor of the month , and did I notice a price rise ?


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I've done four or five orders from DX in the last three months or so and all have gone off without a hitch of any kind... and the products have performed perfectly. I still have full confidence in DX. 

As for KD, I've never ordered from them, but from what I'm reading here, I do have some serious reservations about buying from them until they establish a solid track record here.


----------



## Norm

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

There is nothing new about the KD V Dealextreme discussion, here is a thread that is over 2 years old. DX vs Kaidomain, any difference? - CPFMarketPlace and it all sounds very familiar, nothing has changed, I know their shortcomings and deal with both. I think you will find both are safer than betting than the nags.
Norm


----------



## vali

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



old4570 said:


> And if you look at the Akoray body , it looks an awful lot like other bodies , so it could very well be made in the same factory , on the same platform , as many other lights .. + The Akoray seems to be the flavor of the month , and did I notice a *price rise* ?



In fact is just the opposite. When I bought mine the K-106 was $22.80, now it is $20.89.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I have bought from DX twice. The first order took longer than expected and the light I ordered isn't that good. My most recent order went smoothly. Ordered on 06/04. Received items on 06/15. All the items - batteries, charger and light - work well.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Does anyone know how to replace the switch boot for K-106? 
Do I have to force out the white plastic ring?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I have never ordered from KD.

I had a spell where I ordered about 10-12 different times from DX and except for some "sold out" Xenon Romisen lights I got everything else within a couple weeks of ordering.

Never got the Xenon lights and never tried to do anything about it.

If it says "ships in 1-3 days" it most likely will get to you before it gets cold again!


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Zeruel said:


> Does anyone know how to replace the switch boot for K-106?
> Do I have to force out the white plastic ring?



Just open the tail, push the old boot out toward the front. I replaced mine with a slightly larger boot which has a longer center stub. Being larger diameter (I think 14mm) than the stock boot, it required a little extra force to get it through the opening, but it went in and works great... protrudes just a bit more for easier activation... and I like the black color better.


----------



## GTSECC

*How does the Akoray 109 (CR123) run on primaries?*

Bought some UltraFire single CR123 lights, and they were not very bright at all on primaies. I searched the forums, and sure enough, that is what folks were saying. I need to give these as gifts, so I can't get into the rechargeble batteries and charger thing with folks. However, these folks are savey enought that I can say, "Order more CR123 on the web."

As a replacement, I think I am going to try the Akoray 109. I have read the reviews here. Does anyone else have these? Are you happy with the light from primaries?

Returning one kind of light and getting another from DX? Any tips?


----------



## csshih

*Re: How does the Akoray 109 (CR123) run on primaries?*

there is a large thread on the forum, stickied, discussing "budget" lights..

I suggest you give it a poke.. see what comes out


----------



## GTSECC

*Re: How does the Akoray 109 (CR123) run on primaries?*



csshih said:


> there is a large thread on the forum, stickied, discussing "budget" lights..
> 
> I suggest you give it a poke.. see what comes out


I read everything there. I was looking for more.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



DHart said:


> Just open the tail, push the old boot out toward the front. I replaced mine with a slightly larger boot which has a longer center stub. Being larger diameter (I think 14mm) than the stock boot, it required a little extra force to get it through the opening, but it went in and works great... protrudes just a bit more for easier activation... and I like the black color better.



Holy cow, it's that easy huh! Thanks for the tip. :kiss:
Same idea here, I prefer an easier activation too.


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Zeruel said:


> Holy cow, it's that easy huh! Thanks for the tip. :kiss:
> Same idea here, I prefer an easier activation too.



Only thing is... you lose tail standing ability.... always a trade off, isn't there!


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



DHart said:


> Only thing is... you lose tail standing ability.... always a trade off, isn't there!



Well worth it. I will now call this Akoray Tactical. 
The stock orange boot is hard to activate, could only do it with my index finger, guess I don't have a big thumb.


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: How does the Akoray 109 (CR123) run on primaries?*

I am guessing that 109 is using the same driver as the 106 which is fine running with single Nimh therefore 3V from CR123 should not be a problem for 109. Sorry cant help you with more accurate answers.


----------



## BurlyEd

*Re: How does the Akoray 109 (CR123) run on primaries?*

I have all the 16340 lights mentioned so far, and others. None are bright with CR123A 3.0V primaries. The only lights I have that are bright on a single 3.0V primary are Romisen RC-I3, RC-N3 and especially the RC-N3 II Q5 (from ShiningBeam).


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*


----------



## ronparr

*Re: Future Batt test*

Just got my K-106. I'm impressed. It's not as rugged feeling as my Solarforce L2-m, but it's still sturdy and much more compact.

With a 14500, it's nearly as bright as my L2-m with an RCR123, but that shouldn't be so surprising since the batteries aren't that different.

As others have mentioned, you take a significant drop in brightness if you use an alkaline. I currently have mine programmed for (roughly) very low, 50% and 100%. With an alkaline, it's hard to tell the difference between 50% and 100%. (Same with NiMH.)

One slightly scary thing is how warm the flashlight gets with a 14500 in high. After less than a minute of use, the front of the flashlight will be quite warm. This is quite different from my L2-m, which stays pretty cool with the R2 5-mode drop-in with which it shipped. I have noticed that with a DX R2 programmable drop-in, my L2-m does get warm, but it's nothing like what I'm seeing with the K-106.


----------



## DHart

*Re: Future Batt test*



ronparr said:


> Just got my K-106. I'm impressed. It's not as rugged feeling as my Solarforce L2-m, but it's still sturdy and much more compact.
> 
> With a 14500, it's nearly as bright as my L2-m with an RCR123, but that shouldn't be so surprising since the batteries aren't that different.
> 
> As others have mentioned, you take a significant drop in brightness if you use an alkaline. I currently have mine programmed for (roughly) very low, 50% and 100%. With an alkaline, it's hard to tell the difference between 50% and 100%. (Same with NiMH.)
> 
> One slightly scary thing is how warm the flashlight gets with a 14500 in high. After less than a minute of use, the front of the flashlight will be quite warm. This is quite different from my L2-m, which stays pretty cool with the R2 5-mode drop-in with which it shipped. I have noticed that with a DX R2 programmable drop-in, my L2-m does get warm, but it's nothing like what I'm seeing with the K-106.



The light is transferring the heat from the lamp to the body of the flashlight and your hand will help draw that heat away from the light. That's a good thing. If the heat from the LED is not transferred to the body of the flashlight, but is retained in the lamp assembly, your emitter will suffer from getting too hot. When you have a light that is very warm, hold it in your hand and the blood moving through your hand will pick up the heat and carry it away from the flashlight... helping to cool the light. There's a decent chance the R2 5-mode drop in is not transferring very much of it's generated heat to the body of your L2m... if you wrap the lamp assembly in aluminum foil to increase it's contact with the inside of the flashlight, that will help wick away heat from the lamp into the body of the L2m and then into your hand.


----------



## funkychateau

*Akoray K-103 .... Brightest 1xAAA Light on NiMH?*

Based on this post by Merkurman https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2971699&postcount=130 , I ordered the Akoray K-103 from DX for $14.08.

But now I'm curious - is this the brightest 1xAAA light? I realize it's probably a barn-burner on a 10440 battery, but how does it stack up to other "good" 1xAAA lights when using lower-voltage cells? Merkurman showed that the K-103 is substantially brigher than the Microstream, which is currently my favorite small shirt-pocket-clip light, but I'm not familiar with what else is out there.

If someone wanted a tiny light that used, for example, a AAA eneloop battery, where would he look for maximum output? Let's assume I'm talking about "production" lights available from multiple online sources, not exotic customs. Do I already own the winner?


----------



## kiwicrunch

*Re: Akoray K-103 .... Brightest 1xAAA Light on NiMH?*

I would be surprised if it's brighter than the LD01, which is really something for the size. 

I don't have a K-103, but do have a K-106 which, to my eye, produces less light than my LD01 on eneloops.


----------



## GTSECC

*Re: How does the Akoray 109 (CR123) run on primaries?*



BurlyEd said:


> I have all the 16340 lights mentioned so far, and others. None are bright with CR123A 3.0V primaries. The only lights I have that are bright on a single 3.0V primary are Romisen RC-I3, RC-N3 and especially the RC-N3 II Q5 (from ShiningBeam).


 
Is the Akoray 109 as dull a beam as the Ultrafire?
I suppose I need to get the Romisen.


----------



## pmoore

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I have the first RC-N3 from shiningbeam. I could not be more pleased. Not alot of difference between CR123 and two AA. Both are bright.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



DHart said:


> Just open the tail, push the old boot out toward the front. I replaced mine with a slightly larger boot which has a longer center stub. Being larger diameter (I think 14mm) than the stock boot, it required a little extra force to get it through the opening, but it went in and works great... protrudes just a bit more for easier activation... and I like the black color better.



emm.. sorry for beeing simpelton again.. "open the tail" what does that mean? i can only screw off the head and bezel of my light. the tail end seems to be fixed.

or do you mean use a sharp pick or something and just pull the boot out from the rear of the light? and jam a new one in?


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

there's a rc-g2 P4?

Link pls


----------



## Tom_123

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



> But now I'm curious - is this the brightest 1xAAA light?


Maybe some numbers help to make an educated guess:

I measured some lights bouncing from a white wall,
distance 50 cm, (aprox. 19 1/2 inch),
all 1xAAA lights tested with the same fresh charged Eneloop.

Akoray K-102 - 8lx
Akoray K-103 - 64lx
Tank007 TK-701 - 36lx
Leatherman Serac S2 hight/low - 6lx/53lx
LedLenser P2 - 8 lx

for comparison (didn't bothered to change the batteries)

Fenix LD10, 1xAA - 99 lx
Romisen RC-N3 II, 1x RC 123 high/low - 74/22
Olight M20, 2xRC123 - 204lx

As I said, my luxmeter is rather crappy and I didn't had the
time to ponder a lot about the conditions of the measurement,
so take this with a grain of salt.

However, I wouldn't recomand the Akoray K-103 for folks w/o modding skills.
Mine came DOA, because these "Akoray-specialists" had just pushed the rear spring over the contacts of the clicky w/o any fixing. :shakehead
After I soldered the spring to the clicky it works fine though.

The reason why this is still my favorite EDC light is, that there is 
no other 1xAAA light available out there with a good clip, 
a foreward clicky and a decent output.


----------



## ronparr

*Re: Future Batt test*



DHart said:


> The light is transferring the heat from the lamp to the body of the flashlight and your hand will help draw that heat away from the light. That's a good thing.



I'm not too crazy about using my body as a heat sink. It's not a very efficient or pleasant process.

I'm also a bit dubious that the high heat coming off my K-106 is the result of superior heatsinking within the light vs. inferior driver design. As I mentioned in my original post, my experience with different P60 drop-ins suggests driver inefficiency is the key difference. I'll double check when I get home, but my impression is that I have two identically shaped P60 drop-ins with very different heat dissipation characteristics at high. This would seem to implicate the drivers.

Of course, visual inspection alone can be deceiving. I'll pull out the caliper to be sure.

Update: OK, I'm home now and I've measured the two drop-ins. There is no detectable difference in size between the one that runs hot and the one that runs cool. (Interestingly, the hotter one is actually a bit dimmer, which further suggests that driver inefficiency is the dominant heat source.) For this reason, I'm reluctant to accept the hypothesis that superior heatsinking in the K-109 is reason why the body gets so hot. I wouldn't rule this out either. IMO, it's just an unproven hypothesis at this point.


----------



## funkychateau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



Tom_123 said:


> However, I wouldn't recomand the Akoray K-103 for folks w/o modding skills.
> Mine came DOA, because these "Akoray-specialists" had just pushed the rear spring over the contacts of the clicky w/o any fixing. :shakehead
> After I soldered the spring to the clicky it works fine though.
> 
> The reason why this is still my favorite EDC light is, that there is
> no other 1xAAA light available out there with a good clip,
> a foreward clicky and a decent output.


 
I'd disagree with the last statement. The Streamlight Microstream has all 3 of the above. But I ordered the K-103 anyway, because it is apparently brighter still, compared to the Microstream. Guess it all depends on how you define "decent output". As time goes by, it takes more and more to impress us.


----------



## bigchelis

*Is this Trustfire light Surefire M6 compatible?*

Hi all,

I saw KD has this light and wanted to know if it will screw into my Surefire M6 body or Leef M tubes..

*[advertising link removed - DM51]*

*TrustFire SSC P7 3-Mode Flashlight (2*18650) SKU: S007309 *


*Thanks,*
*bigchelis*


----------



## Tom_123

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



> I'd disagree with the last statement.


 And I have to agree with you 100%. 

Just got my Streamlight Microstream, bought it rather out of desperation
than that I thought it would really be any better than the other shelf queens,
but what can I say, it seams to be the best 1xAAA lights for my needs.

Output is less than from the Leatherman or the K-103 but sufficient for me.
Nevertheless, I'm thinking about buying another one and try this mod with the
Fenix/Tank007 heads.


----------



## DHart

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

The LD01 head (which has an XR-E Q5 emitter) on a Microstream body (forward clicky w/momentary & great clip) makes for quite a nice (and VERY potent) set-up. Used with a 10440 you get output comparable to a Solarforce R2 lamp. A AAA-size light with momentary forward clicky, three levels, and a really potent high! This combination costs about $40 + $18 = $58. I made one up and it's really sweet... I much prefer it to a stock Microstream.


----------



## Wiggle

*Re: Future Batt test*



ronparr said:


> I'm not too crazy about using my body as a heat sink. It's not a very efficient or pleasant process.
> 
> I'm also a bit dubious that the high heat coming off my K-106 is the result of superior heatsinking within the light vs. inferior driver design...
> 
> 
> Update: OK, I'm home now and I've measured the two drop-ins. There is no detectable difference in size between the one that runs hot and the one that runs cool. (Interestingly, the hotter one is actually a bit dimmer, which further suggests that driver inefficiency is the dominant heat source.) For this reason, I'm reluctant to accept the hypothesis that superior heatsinking in the K-109 is reason why the body gets so hot. I wouldn't rule this out either. IMO, it's just an unproven hypothesis at this point.



Interesting. My k109 can out ceiling bounce my Fenix L2Ds Turbo output for 35 minutes (with a cheap Trustfire 16340) before dropping into low. That's pretty decent efficiency-wise I'd say. It also gets quite hot doing so if I'm not holding it somewhat tightly. That's only about 5 minutes less than my R2 and Q2 5A drop-ins, and that's probably because those drop-ins taper down at the end gradually while the AKOray stays above 100 lumens at least before falling suddenly to low mode thanks to the lights Li-ion protection. I might be able to get another couple minutes if I let it run down til the cells protection kicks in but I like having the k109 stop me while I still have some runtime on low mode left for emergency.

Oh and to the person who asked about CR123. I only have one CR123 around and don't want to run it down (don't ask how I acquire just one and leave it at that) but I know it will at least start off with full brightness as I just ran it for a minute on high and it looked like full output.


----------



## old4570

*XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*

26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max) from DX 

Look what the post brung ... 





















It was supposed to be 4.2v MAX !!! , but it sais 4.2-8.4v , come on DX ! 
Christmas and Chinese new year have come and gone ... Get with it . 
Do I trust whats printed on the Pill ? 
Its lunchtime ATM , so beam shots tonight ...


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*

LOL... typical DX.

I say give it a thorough workout and test it on an 18650... before you do anything destructive to it.

FWIW, I accidentally powered one of my 4.2V DIY modules with 2xRCR123. it lit for 5-6 seconds and went dim. I fried the little EPROM chip inside and it really stank, but the LED survived just fine. Not sure how yours will fare.


----------



## old4570

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*

 Im not sure I want to test the theory ...
If it runs ok , I might put it into my Mini L2 , Im just wondering if I should do a driver swap ? Maybe a 1A buck boost driver ?
18650 Batt Solarforce L2 Body 
High = 0.92A
Med = 0.3A
Lo = 0.05A
Throw = Measured @ 1 meter 6300Lux [ Light box 10,000Lux ] `
:candle:

Solarforce L2 R2
Throw = 6600Lux [ Light box 13.000Lux ]


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



fstuff said:


> there's a rc-g2 P4?
> 
> Link pls


 
You are probably thinking that it is a SSC P4 emitter. No it is a Cree P4 emitter.


----------



## old4570

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*

Well I went to the local park , but I left the tripod at home  so the pictures didnt turn out ...

I took the tripod into the back yard ...

Solarforce L2 R2 4.2v 5 mode pill [ Solarforce ] 





Solarforce 18650 L2 XPE R2 





I like the XPE , it throws well , even when you drop the input power almost 200mA , it hardly affects the throw [ Solarforce L2 Mini ] , if you need a low power thrower ? Then here you go , I have nothing negative to say , it throws , it lights up your life , what more do you want ?
:wave:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*

Why do there appear to be "halos" of brighter light in both pics? There looks to be a brighter ring around a darker center.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*



old4570 said:


> I like the XPE , it throws well , even when you drop the input power almost 200mA , it hardly affects the throw [ Solarforce L2 Mini ] , if you need a low power thrower ? Then here you go , I have nothing negative to say , it throws , it lights up your life , what more do you want ?
> :wave:



Thats what I was expecting from the smaller die.

Does it run cooler than the XR-E modules you have?

:twothumbs


----------



## PhantomLights

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

There is a positive to DX's dodgy item specs.

I ordered a driver circuit board which was supposedly 16mm diameter, knowing I'd have to file it down to 15mm to fit in my host. It arrived this morning and it's exactly 15mm, so no filing necessary. (sku 10084)


----------



## ronparr

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*

Thanks very much for posting the new XP-E beamshot. Is it just more, or does it look less bright (everywhere except the center) than the regular XR-E? Perhaps more of the energy in the XP-E is concentrated in the center area but we can't tell because the center areas of both shots have maxed out the range of the image file?


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*



CampingLED said:


> You are probably thinking that it is a SSC P4 emitter. No it is a Cree P4 emitter.


 
no, the rc-g2 is a p2 emitter. 
comments on rc-g2 on dx website doesnt say it's been upgraded to a p4.

but somewhere in this thread i've read it was now a p4?
:thinking:


----------



## BlueFlix

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I would like to ask if the new Romisen RC-G2 Q5 II can take a 14500 battery?

If yes, it would be a truly awesome little flashlight.


----------



## old4570

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*



ronparr said:


> Thanks very much for posting the new XP-E beamshot. Is it just more, or does it look less bright (everywhere except the center) than the regular XR-E? Perhaps more of the energy in the XP-E is concentrated in the center area but we can't tell because the center areas of both shots have maxed out the range of the image file?



Throw @ 1 meter = 6300Lux for the XPE and 6600for the XRE
Light box was 10,000Lux for the XPE and 13,000Lux for the XRE ...

So yes , id say more energy goes into the hot spot , and less spill ...
There is nothing in it to the naked eye .. But when you drop the power to the XPE it still throws well , on High and Medium , I thought it might have suffered a little more on Med , but it still threw well ... For single CR123A applications it would be hard to beat , and if your looking for long run times with a 18650 and throw , :wave:


----------



## old4570

*Re: 26.5mm Cree XPE-WC-R2 5-Mode LED Drop-in Module (4.2V Max)*



kramer5150 said:


> Thats what I was expecting from the smaller die.
> 
> Does it run cooler than the XR-E modules you have?
> 
> :twothumbs[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes it runs cooler XPE draws 900mA [ measured at tail ]
> The XRE drew some 1250mA [ measured at tail ] ...
> 
> Less power = less heat ...
> 
> In the Mini L2 single CR123A , it was doing 750mA on High ...
> Just checked - Wont run on a Primary CR123A ...


----------



## jawnn

*short but wide?*

I need one of these but with a short body...does any one make such a thing? http://shop.1asecure.com/prod.cfm?ProdID=360336&StID=10045


----------



## Benson

*Re: short but wide?*

It's not a Solarforce, but the MCD-WF-2000F (DX sku.22573) is a 3x18650 P7 in fatso config.


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: short but wide?*



jawnn said:


> I need one of these but with a short body...does any one make such a thing? http://shop.1asecure.com/prod.cfm?ProdID=360336&StID=10045


 

There are many P7 lights, but first you have to metion a couple things like price, reliability, your soldering skills, and troubleshooting capabilities.

Deal Extreme will surely have what you want if all you care about is price, but get out the soldering iron and be prepared to troubleshoot the issues as they come. Some folks here get lucky with flawless lights from DX, KD, or Ebay so you may too.

If you want reliability and dependability then there is the Leggion II which makes the same confirmed lumens out the front as the Solarforce L900m which is around 650, not 750. Read the Mrgman sticky for the results in the LED section.

There is also the Custom section where you will find P7 Maglight builds which can be short at 6~7 inches in a 1D or 1C hosts. Definitely more compact than the Solarforce L900m. I would advise you to get the L900m because the added throw is just amazing considering it is a quad emitter.

Good luck


----------



## deefed

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Bessie,
Are there any 1AA lights with a side switch?
Thanks, 
Deefed


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I don't know of any except MAYBE a LedLenser 1AA I saw at Lowes.

I have a plastic incan light with side slide that came in a pack of Duracell batteries.

Everything else 1AA I have is clicky or twist.


----------



## Rexlion

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Closest thing I know of is a 2-AA, Romisen RC-P3. Side switches are more common in US chain stores than anywhere else... I agree, check Lowe's or Wal-Mart, places like that. I've browsed DX for side switches and what few I saw mostly took 3-AAA.


----------



## konfusius

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I'm overall satisfied with my K-106, but I'm a little disappointed about the ringy beam:





I'm not sure what causes the dark ring around the hotspot, but I'm quite sure I haven't seen it on most of other people's beamshots!

Is there anything I can do to get rid of it (the ring, not the flashlight )?


----------



## pmoore

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

I just got my 106 yesterday. I am not having that ring problem, well not as bad. The only thing I could think of would be to adjust the reflector. Take the head off and be sure the pill is screwed in tight. Or maybe it is too tight. Will have to play with the length to get it worked out. I am liking mine alot.


----------



## DM51

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 10)*

Continued...


----------

